# Reading > Religious Texts >  Genuine Masters

## little-self

First level of gross-conscious which relates to the sensory world (Jagath-Chetna). It encompasses all categories of life. As we reach this level of consciousness after rigorous discipline, and mastery over our senses/gross mind (relating to presently awakened consciousness) our mind acquires (becomes aware) knowledge of the sensory world. With the added element of extreme concentration, our will-power can make or de-make sensory objects. The persons who acquire these powers do not have to belong to the category of spiritual realms. They are simply mini-geniuses, who have assumed material powers through intense concentration on specific aspects (memory-chambers) of the mind. But in modern day, they are known as God-men because besides this, they have done one extra-exercise of acquiring scholarships of their religious scriptures. It is very easy to understand their level (in spiritual depth) as in spiritual discipline, their practical knowledge is nil. They cannot change or transform the character of their disciples. In simple terms, they cant shower the treasures of Divinity  also known as Grace- on their followers, because they themselves are shallow of its depth. Mere scholarship of sacred books, mastery of senses, control over matter, are irrelevant to a seeker whose quest is Reality. 
In the search of genuine masters and of higher realms of consciousness, let us leave the dirt at the base (gross-mind) any try to know the purity of the sacred waters of knowledge at the surface (wisdom) where it is pure-clean-potent. We are not, now, discussing about the negative tendencies or the hollowness of the so-called holy men, but the levels of pure-consciousness, that we acquire by following the discipline expounded by different faiths/religions/sects. Each faith has mastered a discipline that releases a seeker from worldly shackles in consonance to the levels he has attained. But you will be surprised to know that there exists only one discipline, which is perfect and result oriented Yoga mastered by Patanjali (ancient Indian sage) and being practiced, even today under various garbs but is showing excellent results. There are countless others, which either promise heaven or ultimate salvation which in each case is the reality or the Gods personified into narrowed limited scopes of human vision. Their version (assertion) of heavens promised lands; Godly-kingdom Reality differs from god-man to god-man. In case some of them realized the Ultimate  Realty, they were non-committal about God.
It shows either their realization level or Reality was not ultimate or they were unable to explain in clear terms, whatever they experienced as Reality is incomplete and they did not or could not reach to the next higher levels, which could reveal to them, Existence and the Source of all.
The next level of consciousness belongs to subtle-level which we can class as cosmic consciousness. This is the realm, where we know the true existence of our conscience. It is already an admitted fact that each entity synthesizes into fine subtle state, which is known as conscience. To reach its level of consciousness (awareness  knowledge) one has to cross the conscious-level of mind-intellect-wisdom and merge in the circle of conscience- consciousness.
A few who venture into its realms, acquire the Universal powers. As one goes on attaining upper levels of consciousness, accompanying corresponding powers come natural and one behaves in that circle accordingly. 
Those few who attain this level of consciousness are the real masters whose duty is---self-imposed or enjoined by the Higher-one---to bless and bless grace, whose oceans are at their disposal. Though they are highly Selfish, but their selfishness is centered on their inner-Selfishness not on the worldly selfishness of material possessions. They also possess, but their possession is the treasure of bliss (love) not the mansions, dera, ashrams and temples. 
Their distinguishing mark is in their harmony of thought, word and deed. They live simply and exemplify their lives for others to follow. They speak less but live in practice their ideology. In the recorded history, very few have successfully been able to give practical shape to what they believed in and lived the truth they preached. They dont amass but distribute. They dont start new religions, preach not new gospels, and erect no temples. Their speech and attire is very simple. They have a hollowness that anyone with a bit of awakening could feel and experience. They dont plant religious nurseries but open schools-colleges-Universities-medical colleges which cater free services to all poor sections of society.

----------


## Magnocrat

You have been reading too much Deeprak Chopra give Richard Dawkins a try.

----------


## little-self

former never read, latter was the charm boy of the atheists, read him thoroughly!let the theory of uncertainty be first uncovered before taking up the beyond realms!

----------


## little-self

Genuine Masters ......2
But why do they bother to uplift the lot of the society, which is primarily the concern of the government, whereas they should be engaged in transforming the very characters of the humanity at large?

If we totally depend on society or nation, past history warns us that each nation under the sway of powerful leaders or the cult of leadership, tried useless methods for the improvement of standards of its general public in the sphere of education and material prosperity. But each time the results have been similar, further degeneration and devaluation of human values, at the cost of the few – the elite of the society – the torch bearers, the slogans shouters; it were always these people who benefited. They filled their coffers and expanded their imperial realms. Or if ever there has been material progress, it was always at the cost of nature and the dehumanization of man. Material progress has enhanced man’s value in wealth but his finer values, the very basis of his character, have been eroded. Man is becoming like the machines he has invented. He has lost the balance with nature. Nature, he considers his domain and by understanding its intricacies, he wants to master it someday. Spirit, divinity – love, not being the essential components of his machines, he has discarded like rotten cabbage.
It is because of these worsening (degenerating) conditions that second category of masters comes into the world and they reassert the worthiness of human values by their personification. By precept, example and practical applications, they elucidate to the world, the potency of spiritual edification by showing the possible results of their experimentation and demonstrations.
This class of Masters realizes the cosmic-conscious level by their own effort. There have been hundreds of such Maharishis (great sages), Messengers and Prophets. Their second most important distinction is, each one left the legacy of a new religion. And most of the religions came to be known after their names.

Without going into, what we have already discussed, it is a fact also, that there have been very few who could reveal something about the creation of the Universe! Whatever they have told us, are proving to be nursery tales. Is our earth only a few thousand years old? Does space contain only a million of stars (when there may be billions of galaxies). Is the sun, an important entity in the communities of the cosmos? Or if we accept the Gita philosophy, that each soul changes its wear like garments then it basically differs with some other philosophies, that the spirits (souls) of the buried followers shall be redeemed with the coming of the promised prophets. What I am trying to impress upon is not to condemn or nullify the gospels, truths or ideologies of current or ancient faiths and religions. I am simply trying to make a point that there exist different levels of consciousness in our minds, which represent the same levels as existing in the space. And as we go on awakening our conscious levels of memory (chambers) including wisdom, we acquire those levels and our inner-outer consciousness (intelligence) becomes one, which really is one.cont.........

----------


## Magnocrat

> former never read, latter was the charm boy of the atheists, read him thoroughly!let the theory of uncertainty be first uncovered before taking up the beyond realms!


I've only read The Blind Watchmaker and The Greatest Show on Earth. In his own field he is brilliant but I don't think much of his anti- religious views. What is the theory of in certainty?

----------


## little-self

Genuine Masters ......3
The third level of consciousness actually has no level or state. It is whole-pure-eternal unto itself. This may be called, just to give it a worldly name, Supreme-Consciousness (Intelligence.). No human being or for that matter, any Master can attain to this consciousness while being in his physical body. A body of senses-mind-intellect-wisdom cannot enter its realm of still impulses. Though its love impulses encompass the other two circles, these are in different forms of pulses and energy. So any entity whether living or inert which is the composition of pulses and energy cannot enter its field of love-impulses. Any of its impulses which incarnate on its own accord and that too with some purposes, does not leave behind its symbols on earth. In human language they are called Avatars (Incarnation of god in human form). They do not leave behind any religion because they come from Truth and that Truth is love and love does not differentiate. They don’t come for the salvation of any particular caste-creed. Though they have to take birth like ordinary human beings, still they keep no active association with their worldly relations and friends. They are for all and all are for them. 
Only these entities come on their own accord and they choose their own time, place and parents. They come with a purpose and after fulfilling it, they leave, without leaving a trace of their worldly attachments or favored possessions.
Only such persons know Realty, as they come direct from Realty and live and deport in Realty. Though they are not bound by karmas (actions) still they discharge their worldly duties like other mortals. But the difference between their actions and that of a mortal is that they perform them selflessly with greater zeal, perfection and love, for the benefit of humanity; whereas we perform them out of compulsion for selfish ends. 
In case a person, as you say, using his free-will acquires extra qualifications or qualities and thus is promoted to a higher circle, then should it be assumed that it was predestined or he has changed, not only his present destiny but also his future (birth’s) destinies as well? This poses a serious lacuna. A real Master knows about your past, present and future. But if you have changed your destiny, by sheer will-power (free will) then your future reincarnation (rebirths) and the likely preordained associations would also have to be mended accordingly. Will it not create confusion in the systematic scheme of Nature? 
You might have heard about hybrid plantation, grafting, transplantation cross-breeding, synthetic genes, test tubes babies, cloning and much more marvelous things that would happen in future. Human ingenuity would produce, in the coming age, wonders in the material world. All this has to happen. Man is bound to reach the ultimate heights of his intelligence. He has to go through all the three levels of consciousness, gross, cosmic, supra – conscious. If one is unveiled and elevated to higher degree of consciousness, he will realize, there is nothing in this material world, which is not already ‘written (predestined) even the presumable assumption of free-will is nothing but the conscious-level’s awakening of higher intelligence

----------


## Magnocrat

Where are you getting all this esoteric information from ?

----------


## little-self

To satisfy Magnocrat's curiosity, below is a concise biblio of the l.s.:
Since childhood, the l.s. was beset with one obsession---about the reality of God. Does He exist? Were Ram, Krshan, Jesus, and Prophet Mohammad, truly the re-incarnations of God? Was Lord Krishn a Puuran Avathaar (Incarnation of God in human form with all His attributes) of God---as is the general belief---while seemingly enjoying Rasleela (dancing bouts) with the Gopis (village damsels) and being married to thousands of wives? What is beyond death? Are human really born again? What and where are heaven and hell? Do the glittering star in the sky are living souls of the ancient wise whose sparkling lives are beckoning us to exemplify them? 
These were some of the questions to which the pigmy brain could not provide suitable answers. The fear of both Yamraj (angel of death) and DhaRaamraj (dispenser of celestial justice) was real and frightening. Every negative though was a sin. Every morning and evening, the God and Goddesses had to be propitiated. His mother and elder sister were staunch devotees and they performed endless worship, rituals and used to read sacred scriptures, the whole day unless they were involved in homely chores. There were also occasional sessions of Akhandpaths (continuous recitals of scriptures---day and night, for up to seven days. Those days, invariably were associated either with the birth days of the celestial beings or to some miraculous feats performed by them (God/Goddesses) ---like killing of demons to save the humanity from their terrors. 
As years rolled by, the charms of western life appealed to the raw heart more incisively and suppressed the old fears with the devastatingly more attractive pastimes. A yodeling playing in the celestial company of mythological characters of Mahaabhaaratha and Raamaayana (sacred Hindhu epics, composed by sage Vyaas and sage Vaalmeeki, respectively), was dousing in booze and other allied intoxicants. The result was the irretrievable degeneration. Sensual perversion was the in-thing. In the name of freedom from old myths, and customs, libido was openly indulged into. Hippy culture was at its peak. Contempt for our own religions, culture and civilizations---which existed before slavery---was the first prerequisite to become the member of the elite society clubs. Flaunting complete disregard to our old values, with the so-called modernity----modern living standards, where brother, sister, mother and father, each having a friend of opposite sex, under the same roof---was a fashion of the day. Swapping, homo, lesbians, pedophilia etc., were the (cursed) ‘in thing’. The l.s. was a witness to all this and he reviled in most of these depravities freely and shamelessly, to the surprise of none. Bribe was openly accepted. Menials drawing petty pay packets, spent millions on the marriages of their offspring, but no one bothered! This entire extravaganza was flaunted openly in front of the open (or should we say, the blind) eyes of all the concerned, but who cared! The authorities were the co-sharer in this nefarious game. Public funds to the tune of thousands of crores were being looted, guzzled by the corrupt politicians, bureaucrats, law breakers as well as the law enforcers, but not a soul stirred. Because there was not an enlightened soul around! All were scholarly giants; the product of physical sciences, the geniuses of material innovations and the mafia dons, now masquerading as politicians, social reformers and what not. Don’t be surprised to know, this is not something far off in history. The l.s. is referring to a period, when man had just landed on the moon and the stars of Indira Gandhi the then Prime Minister of India were in ascendancy! 
Strangely, but not surprisingly, while living and enjoying the fruits of debauchery, licentiousness, corruption and extravaganza, his depraved-self kept to its inner commitment and continued throughout---the search to find answers to the big question, in the classics of the Masters! The more dooming low it degenerated, more seriously it (it: because he was inert to the real-self) pursued the quest, in the oceans of ‘knowledge,’ which the ancient seers, sages, prophets, messengers and maharishis (Self-realised sages), had passed on to posterity. Actually tryst with these masters was not meant for little self’s inner conversion or transformation, but was mainly aimed to prove to his ‘logical’ mind that there really ‘existed’ no God, and hence was a rational atheist! To be scornful of our cultural heritage was the trade-mark of the affluent segment of society. This group was ably led by a self- proclaimed atheist---although he applied the prefix of ‘Pundit’ to his name. He belonged to a family which nourished on western values and this nation had the misfortune to be led by that man. He wanted to foster western culture, in the garb of socialism. The country had to pay a bitter price. After fifty eight years of independence, we have not been able to provide a morsel of food to more than half of its population: one room hutment: a pair of clothes and a glass of potable water---is a dream that a sixty crores of our accursed population is still hoping to realize. May be in the next fifty years! By then the have-alls---hardly ten percent---would possess still more, and the cursed figure of sixty would have perished empty stomach, leaving traces of their bone ashes in the fruits and vegetables, the elite would be served, in the form of manure. A good riddance and a unique way of banishing poverty; by banishing the very components, which comprise it! A big clap to the leaders, S-O---!
By the year twenty four and half, the l.s. had read almost all the classics written or translated in the language of our past masters---whether these were authored by the literally giants or the religious icons. While critically evaluating the ‘words’ of the masters, the most glaring lacunae he found, which had him floored! When he had listed their revelations in black and white and by the time had prepared a comparative chart of their celestial ‘revelations’, and ‘words’---about the multifarious phenomena of life, resurrection, final judgment, Moksh (libration from the bondage of the cycle of birth and death), Nirvan, death, re-incarnation and God: he, surprisingly found that their ‘revelations’ were completely at variance with each other! Not had two masters agreed on any one of these ‘gospels’. Their treatises on these ‘subjects’ differed. 
So far he had been led to believe that all the prophets, messiahs, Avathaars had only one message to proclaim to humanity; the brotherhood of man, and the universal-hood of God. But what they actually conveyed was totally different in content as well as in precept! This baffled him the most. 
By this age his body had been wizened by its non-stop over-indulgence of physical pranks. He had realized all bodies behave in similar fashion in bed. That all bodies are same in nature! By loving one, one can fulfill one’s physical evolvement! This realization came, though early in life but not before it had spent lacks of ill-gotten money! (In late fifties and early sixties, earning lacs in a month and spending it too, was a lot of money!) After all, fast life had its positive side effects also! He went through so much, in such a short span of life that he had lived his life to its brim and there were no more physical heights to achieve; no more adventure to seek. He had extended and expended ten times more than the flights of his imagination. He had performed, in physical parlance, ten times beyond his physical endurance. 
Thus having fulfilled his physical indulgences, which by now had started to bore him due to the similarity of reactions, familiarity of places, repeating same tricks of the trade, when he decided to put a stop to this (dark) side of his personality and began devoting more time to his other side, his inner being, trying to find answers to questions nagging his brain! Uppermost were: How the first man was born? Where from he came? How the Creation came into being and who created it? What type of being He is? How is His brain? What is the purpose of this life? Why death? He did not want to be born, so why should he die either? He was quite afraid of death. He just wanted to run away to far off dense jungles and escape from the clutches of death! Eventually it led him there. But that is another story. These questions haunted him day and night.
By now reading some Upanishads and the ‘works’ of Adhi Shankaraachaarya, especially Vivekchuddamani, and his commentary on Brahamsuther and, above all the synthesis of these all---the Srimadh Bhaagavath Geetha (celestial song of Lord Krshan), he found in theory, answers to most of his questions! But the interest in reading tickled his brain to raise deeper and deeper queries. However the more he read, the deeper his quest would go and his questions became more subtle. No master was satisfying his quest; no scripture could quench his thirst of ‘knowledge’! Fortunately his job and postings were such and there was always ample time and funds at his disposal. He utilized them profusely in the procurement of books and read voraciously. And believe me; he guzzled carts loads of books. Books on each and every subject except of course the mathematics. On whatever he laid his hands on, he read that, excepting again, the pornography as he have had enough of that in his practical life, as well as in the secret dens of his perverted mind. There were pleasure chambers, torture cells and what not. Nothing was bad enough for him which he did not read and tried in practice. Being an avid reader and voyeur of the night life, whenever he visited a city, he used to know only three types of places---bookshops, bars and pleasure houses!
Gradually the shine of wine and woman lost its sparkle and there remained only the quest for ‘knowledge.’ As books too became scarce, and also his level of quest had gone still deeper, he now preferred and sought the company of masters. He sought them in the far flung corners of the country. He visited the holy places of all religions, as no distinction existed in his mind. He also had the rare privilege at those places to have ‘darsan’ (being at the lotus feet of the holy masters) ---of the ‘enlightened’ ones’, who actually had the elements in their control! This far, however, he was an atheist especially to this aspect of the divinity that no human being could be God incarnate! 
Despite this alienated behavior, his passion for reading and risky adventures, putting life to brimming extremes, were his usual pastimes. Reading philosophical works, especially abstract thoughts, was a passion with him, which he relished most. Incidentally it still persists in him, though in a different mode. Now he composes them impromptu. He had developed high degree of imagination, and simultaneously its contrast, the ‘killers’ instinct. Reading for ten to eighteen hours in a day was quite normal a routine, excepting during the days, which were though rare, he was down with the morning hangovers. This routine lasted for twenty-four years, excepting, of course, the lean periods when he was posted on non-lucrative posts. This period in modern lingo can also be described as the ‘five stars’ or ‘jet set’ culture. During this period he had acquired a mammoth data that were systematically stored in the memory chambers of his brain---subject wise and in chronological order. He had a top class memory. In a ‘limited’ sense he was a ‘walking’ encyclopedia, and this was not a shallow boast! There was not a subject about whose available knowledge he was not aware of! (But he was very poor in grammar and still is!). And this helped him in his, occasional bouts of seclusions. His imagination powered him to create, in his mind, his own imaginative ‘worlds’, after getting exhausted by exploring the existing ones.
Then everything changed: This rationalist atheist was confronted with the ‘manifestation’ of Divinity in human form. His whole world changed. The evil streak in him---which would ruin whosoever came into his contact, suddenly took an about turn. The ‘self’ that consumed all that came its way, transformed the course of its quest. Earlier its every endeavor was aimed at negating the existence of God, now it got diverted to Him. Perhaps subconsciously he had been preparing his little self for this very purpose! As without firstly acquiring the known knowledge of the worldly sciences, hidden knowledge (intelligence) cannot be known. By knowing the physical sciences, inner ‘knowledge’ reveals itself, because the conscious that pervades the cosmos, permeates the individual cells too.
The first thing that he did thereafter (1982) was, to de-hoard all the data that had been acquired so strenuously during the last twenty-four years of his life. This exercise continued during the next sixteen years of his period in service. As soon as he realized the fullness of its travails and enormity, he preferred to quit his job and sought premature voluntary retirement. Now he is relishing its aftermaths---the enjoining fruits……
Today even without intoxicants, he is enjoying the inexplicable joys that an enlightened Self can bestow, in howsoever infinitesimal quantum It is ‘activated’. He is not a yogi or an enlightened soul; but surely, without the inherent burden of the self (individual), his inner-Self often ‘bestows’ him glimpses, which transport him into blissful swoons, lasting sometimes for days together. It is all His blessing and the ‘glimpse’ of His grace!

----------


## Magnocrat

Well you've been through the mill and had a good grinding and I don't doubt your brief honest account, at least it was first hand. Looks to me as if you've found peace at last from a life of turmoil. My life has been very mundane being among the lower ranks of wealth and supporting a family of four , who are all in the fast lane now.
I'm the doubting Thomas type and since I have no sharp razor mind on many subjects I must take the consensus. Us westerners are not so spiritual as the eastern minds we are more sceptical : not pie in the sky but meat on the plate.
From what I've seen of men and women they are a mixed bunch of alsorts with the occasional exceptional talent and subject to all the human faults just like me.
' And fear not lest Existence closing your account and mine,
Should no the like no more;
The Eternal Saki from that Bowl has pour'd
Millions of by bubbles like us , and will pour.

----------


## little-self

Genuine Masters ......4
One can change one’s fate/destiny, if one imbibes necessary will-power, determination and earnestness of purpose. We are the masters of our fate. Then what is the role of the so-called masters in our lives? Even their contribution to humanity has been very insignificant as compared to the marvels of material sciences. Therefore, the roles of geniuses have been more important and result-oriented than the theologies of the Masters. Our rich cultural heritage is because of Sindhu, Harrapan, and Mohenjodaroo civilizations, not because of Puranic (Indian mythological tales) stories. Scientific inventions, discoveries are for the benefit of entire humanity. In every field, man has improved his living standards. And due to these, average age of man has increased markedly. 
Most of the masters who established new faiths (religions) were the scions of society. There are others who were from amongst the commoners. There is also no doubt about the spreading of their faiths. Either they (Masters) themselves were the creator of their religions or their class adopted the faiths of the commoners, as it suited them politically. As far as their (Master) authenticity about the realization of Truth is concerned, they rightly achieved higher-levels of consciousness but not one of them could attain to the level of supra conscious state! Though their followers believe their masters belonged to that level, but the actual teachings propounded by them, are not the repository of Truth – the whole Truth. Each of them attained some level of consciousness and proclaimed that as the ultimate – truth. 
Without going into the details of their theological revelations; discriminate them with the modern day science. Science is not different from spiritualism. Amalgamation of the two is the real balance that creates harmony in Universe. Science teaches us how a thing happens, whereas spiritualism tells us the source (why) behind that. About the period before the creation of this ephemeral world of materialism, the physicists and cosmologists are silent. But spiritualism tells us about the realms beyond. 
We are not here to condemn or play down the realized truth of the masters. Our humble contention is that, whatever they ‘revealed’ as reality, does not represent the whole-Reality! Not one of the Prophet/Messenger/Avatar proclaimed himself as God but only as His messenger or the Divine spark like others. They have explained clearly that each one of us is the spark of one divine father; that all are divine and imbibe a soul (spirit) which represents the One (Over) Soul. You are also right about the roles played by the Masters and their general influence on the common people of their times.
First of all we should not compare their roles with the worldly rulers. The kings, dictators and conquerors have created and destroyed societies, cultures and nations. Similarly, since the advent of religions, there is in vogue the ‘State’ sanction to adopt a particular religion, and in every age religious zealots have been forcing their faiths on others, who happen to believe in other religions. Such forceful compulsion or conversion shows complete ignorance of the very tenets of their masters’ teachings. But this has been happening and shall go on happening as long as the personal inhibitions of man are related to the sensory world. It is not that we put too much reliance on the potency of our masters! Had it been so, there would have been no wars on religious differences and expansionism. Even the very founders of those religions either had to fight to establish their faith and died in the process, or were killed. 
The Masters, who founded religions and new faiths, were just like other commoners. The only difference, if there was any, was in the awakening of their conscious level, completion (attainment) of spiritual consciousness or the awakening of their individual self into the Supreme- Self, which is Universal-Unit of all the units. Man or spirit is not two different identities. Both reside and sustain on each other. Any man can become a divine or a beast. It all depends the ways he deports his senses; whether he sways under their pleasures or he masters them and divert their energies to higher and better awareness of mind (intelligence).
The other point, regarding the recognition of each others divinity, is also valid. It is strange that a commoner happens to recognize the spark of divinity in the Master, he follows, but the masters, among themselves feign ignorance of each others ‘divinity’ and engage in mutual criticism! They ought to recognize their Source---which is one---and should spread His word of love, not their hateful vibrations which become the cause of mutual bickering and fight. People should beware of these pseudo masters!

----------


## Magnocrat

You have read Invictus the great poem by William Ernest Henley he declared he was the master of his fate. The rest he wrote is forgotten.
Its a noble thought but a conceited one.
The leaf floats down from its sunlit perch to join its fellows on the forest floor.
It has fulfilled its purpose.

----------


## little self

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul. 
William Ernest Henley
Poems

" me unafraid.;but unbowed.|"

----------


## Magnocrat

It is a magnificent attempt to escape the inevitable. A last agonizing cry.
Serene acceptance is a truer path;having run your course as best you can.

----------


## little-self

"Serene acceptance is a truer path"
leave the world, but not before understanding its drama of life&death

----------


## Magnocrat

There is no limit to understanding, but there is a limit to our stay. Greater than awareness of ignorance is its acceptance. For only then can the restless quest end and we are cradled in the arms of contentment.

----------


## little-self

"Greater than awareness of ignorance is its acceptance"
Such acceptance comes only after Nirvana (Buddha)!

----------


## little-self

Genuine Masters ......5
He should be aware of the three worlds – that he should have the awareness of three-levels of conscious. All others are teachers, guides, scholars (of scriptures). They are shallow inside and have nothing to give to their followers. Instead of love, they spread hatred. The real Masters, too, can not transform the fate of their followers. First of all the system of follower-ship, should not be there. If a Master has attained some level of Truth (conscious) he should not limit it to his followers only, because the Truth that he bestows is Universal, hence should be bestowed to all. But if the Master himself is attained to limited level of truth, then naturally, its revelation would too be limited. That’s why the Founder-Fathers of new religions have been able to convey the contents of their revelations only to few. The holiness – love pulse – awakened in them, they can not pass on to their followers, as there is nothing material in it (consciousness acquired) which a Master could transfer or delegate. He has no authority or the competency to make or de-make the fates of his followers. His newly acquired possession (awakening) is love, and that he cannot impart on others. His awakened divinity (love-pulses) can affect only that person, who himself has purified his pulses of sensory impressions. 
The scope (range) of each master has been limited to the areas he traveled or to the followers, he initiated. Even their influence was limited, as each the aura of holiness created around him attracted/affected his immediate followers only. They (followers) instead of adhering to the truths their master’s expounded became fanatic believers, who only followed their master’s outer symbols. What he wore or how he deports himself! Even today after thousands of years, one can distinguish a follower of a particular faith, because he still supports the ancient outer-symbols of his master. 
What their masters revealed or taught, could only be grasped by few of his followers; who were ready to absorb the aura of holiness of their masters, because their masters had helped them awaken their latent pulses (latent knowledge in memory cells). Remember our master can help us, guide us, but we have to make our own efforts to raise our dormant cells to higher levels of consciousness. They help in removing gross layers of sensory-world and make them pure. These masters have themselves realized the love-pulses; their vibrations fill the hearts of their followers. As much grossness of sensory world they remove, that much void is filled with love-pulses (Grace). It also means, the devotees (followers) have to attune themselves to their master and draw his attraction towards them. It is a reciprocal affair, as much love (Grace) their Master showers, his followers return reciprocates the same amount of love as devotion. 

They come to this world on their own ‘sankalpa’ (will), for a limited purpose and after fulfilling it, they leave. Like other saints – Messengers - Prophets they do not have to undertake any kind of sadhna (Spiritual Discipline/exercise – devotion). They do not have to work for the attainment of the three levels of conscious.

----------


## little-self

Genuine Masters ......6 
They are aware of past-present-future but deport themselves as ordinary human beings. They reveal their reality, only to few chosen ones. They never play foul or err in their chosen missions. Their love-grace-blessing is for everyone. They never create any religion, faith as they represent the truth – Love combination, whose Source is One. And they reveal this Reality only. Their revelations are still valid. After 5200 years, Truth revealed to Arjuna in the form of Gita, is still as valid as it was then. Thousands years hence, its validity would remain as fresh and valid as it is today. Truth-Reality never changes with the changing dimensions. Sacred scriptures---sacred, because each scripture is proclaimed to be the word of Gods---of other religions have lost their significance in the scientific era of today! Not that they did not contain reality. But they revealed limited realities not the whole-Reality. Since its (Gita) enlightening discourse there have been many skeptics, but never, ever, there has been one, who followed its philosophy and failed to experience the Bliss of the Existence of God. 
But we should not attach too much importance to Krishna factor. He too was only a medium for the revelation of Truth. He was a prince and like princes, he employed questionable means – tit for tat – dubious dealings etc. May be for nobler ends but means should never be negative or against the ethics one preaches. Thought-word-deed should be one. 
Truth told in Gita is Eternal, Krishna’s Source too was eternal, but He is not accepted by many a reincarnation of God, because according to them His actions, behavior or tantrum, did not correspond to the whole Truth-Love. (A contestable statement though!) 
Many saints through self-restraint, sacrifices, yogic sadhna, (spiritual-exercise) compassion and love, realized some levels of Truth. But mistakenly they thought their realization as whole and considered themselves as the ‘knower’ of Truth, thus true representatives of God. As their realizations were only partial and their explanations or revelations were also incomplete. So their realities differed with each other. They made the source of their realities as local-personal-separate. Each of their reality personified and represented one different God. Their glossary of Gods equaled the number of faiths and religions in existence. As each ruler erected his empire and created its boundaries, the same-way founders of religions segmented the society in as many groups as there were religions. Where the state-religion, power combined, societies-Nations-civilizations became their targets in the name of holy wars – crusades, Jihad. The wars fought by the rulers for the expansion of their worldly realms and the resultant destruction wrought thereof, was negligible as compared to the quantum of ruins left by the zealots of the religions.

----------


## little-self

Name and Form 
Name is the subtle body of the 'form'. Name exists even before the form! First there is the will, then thought (contemplation), conception and thereafter the form. 
No it is not like that. Before we implant the seedling we know the names of their forms, as mango-apple etc. Before a child is born we know it would be a human (child) being. The categories of life in nature are in the sequence of improvisation of evolution. Nothing in nature is happening, perchance or in haphazard way. From the design of nature, you would observe that each category of element or atom is linked in a chain. If any link in the chain is broken or damaged, others are affected too. These vast categories of life or elements create sounds. The baser their existence, baser is their sound (vibrations). As the quality of life goes on improving, so does the variation (subtlety) in sounds. 
Only human beings have mastered the art of sound - variation and created languages, whereas all other categories of life, like insects, crawlers, and birds animals interact with other members of their species, by emitting peculiar sounds, by which they identify themselves and convey their physical wants. These sounds are often given out in the form of vibrations. But remember it is the human race that possesses the faculty, to transmit its thoughts through the medium of language. Man is trying to fathom the minutest variation, intonation in the sound. He not only tries to decipher the voices of atmosphere and the space around him but is also going deeper into his mind - intellect, wisdom, and conscience and is deciphering their voices too. As we undergo through quality-wise transformations, our sounds too go through as many changes. At sensual level, we produce gross-sounds (outer-dialogue); at gross-mind, our accumulated knowledge stored in memory cells in the shape of sound-vibrations, converts itself, into thoughts by the medium of language (outer-language); at intellect level, we contemplate and rationalize, therefore, we create (need) only inner-dialogue. At this stage we don't talk loudly but speak in silence, which is known as inner-dialogue (inner-loud sound). Thereafter the state of Janna (wisdom) where inner-dialogue too vanishes and there remain only the vibrations of silence. So you observe, the outer sounds (outer dialogues) are the creation of the inner sounds (inner dialogue) and these too merge in the silence of wisdom, where the thoughts subsume in vibrations of silence (subtle-sound). cont......

----------


## little-self

Name and Form.....2 
here is no material or subtle difference between their form and composition. Both are identical. If we go deeper and deeper, crossing the layers of atmosphere (mind), universe (intellect) and finally reach the fathomless depth of the space (wisdom) there is complete stillness. But the scientific mind knows there is a small mass, moving in the remaining three-fourth vacuum area of the particle. In that mass is the sound of creation. Similarly in the stillness of the human cell, reverberates the finest (subtle) sound which bears no images or forms. These identical sounds found in the depths of a particle and in the images of human cell, vibrate identical subtle sounds, which are identical in nature. To the scientific 'eye' or human perception, there is no audible sound in both of them, but the future scientific wisdom eye would 'know' there is an identical sound in them both---This sound is the sound of creation!

It is contained in the moving mass of the particles, it moves, because it is the activity of creation. Same way in human cell too, the final sound, devoid of its layers of mind and intellect, contains the vibrations of original creation, encircling in its stillness. Because of their moving activity, the particle is called a 'dancing' particle and the human cell is a Nataraja (a dancing entity). The sound of creation in them is devoid of any impurity of atmosphere (mind), therefore, it is in an almost perfect state of bliss. As the very first act of creation was pure, so it was blissful. Whatever was blissful is always eternal, so the inherited-activity of particle and cell is therefore, of the nature of bliss and eternal. The first 'duplicated -activity' of the still-particles and amoebae, was the urge of creation. As any act of nature, creates harmony and balance, so the original activity too was the result of unbounded happiness, joy and bliss.(cont..

----------


## little-self

Master Incarnate
Energy being emitted by gross-elements gets too much wasted by the time it reaches the other planets or targets. Its carrier channels – rays, vibrations meet en-route many an obstructions such as gigantic bodies, their atmosphere or ozone layers. From the emitting point to the receiving end, it has lost its original potency and is received in a very diluted from. You know electricity transmitted from the generation sources, is largely wasted on transmission lines. Had there been no transformer centers en-route, there would have been no satisfactory transmission of power from the power houses to distant cities. Transformers transfer the energy and channel it further. All elements of Nature work on the same principles. Take water: dried up water of oceans are stored in the form of ice on the mountains. It melts according to the needs. Had there been no storage of water as ice, oceans would have submerged the earth. Nature and its elements though seems to devour each other, keep their balance and are the rejuvenating centers, which receive the energy of the elements, store it for some time and release it later according to need. 
Same-way, the Masters who incarnate on this planet and exhibit symptoms of super-natural powers, at their very birth, are the conductor of divinity, the very physical store house of Truth, Existence and Bliss.
In these small bodies as human beings they are compact entities, constricting in them the 108 dimensions (54 of creation process 54 of their subtle bodies). A normal man can’t comprehended their splendor or amassed powers because he is used only to four plus one of space dimensional world. There is nothing abnormal about them, the differences lies in our state of dimensional levels of existence. What they display are their normal tools of Existence. Only our comprehension is limited to four dimensional worlds. The difference is between our narrow insight and their broader vision.

----------


## little-self

Jesus
"Two different characteristics are to be found among men. One characteristic, which is rather
common, is for one to delude himself that he is a good man, with many virtues, intelligence and
talents. The other quality which is rare, is recognition of the good quality in others, their merits,
abilities and good deeds and appreciate their ideals. Jesus belonged to the second category. He saw the good qualities in others, rejoiced over their virtues and shared his joy with others.
In his twelfth year, Jesus and his parents, Joseph and Mary, happened to go to a Jewish festival
in Jerusalem. In the jostling crowds Jesus got separated from his parents. After a frantic search,
Mary found him in a temple listening to a speech of the High Priest. When Mary told Jesus about the anxiety that they felt when they missed him, Jesus replied: "Why should you worry about me? When I am with God, who is my Father, why should you have any fear on my account?" Jesus thus revealed that he regarded himself as the Son of God.
Jesus prayed to God for three things
Jesus grew up at Nazareth till he reached thirty. After Joseph's passing, Jesus sought his mother's permission to embark on his Divine mission.

He got baptized by John, the Baptist, and spent forty days in penance in a forest. During the penance, he prayed to God for three things: One---
He should be blessed with the quality of loving equally everyone; Two He should have the
strength and forbearance to suffer patiently any indignity or persecution that he might be
subjected to by anyone; Three--He should be enabled to use his God-given body wholly in the
service of God.
After forty days Jesus emerged from his penance with the faith that his prayers had been granted.
Jesus encountered the fishermen, at Galilee, who became his first disciples. He told them that he had come to establish the reign of love on earth and that they would be his helpers in his mission.
He spoke to them about the preciousness of human birth and urged them to seek the Kingdom of God within themselves.
By the way of illustration, Christ told them the following parable: In a river the water is flowing
in a swift current. But even the tiny fish are able to swim in it and move about merrily. In the
same river, a huge elephant caught in the rapids, is likely to get washed away or drowned in spite of its enormous size. Whatever the speed of the current, the small fish are able to swim freely in the river and enjoy themselves. But an elephant is unable to survive in it. The reason is: What you need for survival in a river is not bulk but the ability to swim. Likewise man who is caught up in the ocean of worldly existence (Samsara) needs, not so much metaphysics, scholarship or detachment, as the grace of Divine love.
Christ also taught that the body should be used for recognising the Indwelling Spirit and not to
protect itself. It is the mark of ignorance to pamper the body and ignore the Spirit within.
If a tiny sugar crystal is mixed in a heap of sand, even the most intelligent person will not be able to separate the sugar from the sand and recover it. But without any extraordinary intelligence, an ant is able to make its way to the particle of sugar in the sand heap and relish its sweetness. The ant is aware of the sweetness of sugar and is able to get at the sugar even in a heap of sand. Likewise, man: should seek to distinguish between the permanent and the transient and realize what is everlasting. Man is endowed with the capacity to discriminate between the permanent and the evanescent, but unfortunately instead of using this capacity he is caught up in the delusions of the phenomenal world and is wasting his life.
"You must adhere to truth and not succumb to falsehood or unrighteousness. You must face with courage the vicissitudes of life. You must love even your enemies. Universal love transcends all other virtues. Love is the supreme virtue," declared Jesus.
Only Love of God is real Love
Jesus taught that God is Love. Instead of recognising this basic truth, men are allowing hatred,
envy and other evil qualities to pollute their love. Man is gifted with the quality of love not to
express it for selfish purposes but to direct it towards God. Jesus declared that them was nothing great about returning good for good. They should do good even to those who harm them.
As Jesus went on with his preaching and drew multitudes towards him, some of the priests and
those in authority grew envious at his popularity. This happens in all countries. They started
persecuting him and charging him with treason. Jesus, however, continued up to the end to carry on his mission of Love and Righteousness, first, as the Messenger of God, and later as the Son of God. There is a reason for anyone coming in the human form. This may not be known to all.
Only the Divine knows the real purpose. Everyone should regard himself as a Messenger of God and try to lead an ideal life. This means that one has to give up selfishness and self-interest. This may not be easy. But with God's Grace, it should be possible to progress towards Self-realisation gradually.
Love is the means of developing devotion and achieving liberation, apart from other things. Only
the love of God is real love. It is the royal road for man to realise the divinity in him and in
everyone."Baba

----------


## little-self

Name and Form.....3
The very act of the creation of this universe was as the result of accumulated joys which when unfurled; there ensued the first act of creation: this observation is quite near to the truth. But that later, now we must confine ourselves to the joyful activity in the particle and the human cells. You see, the end aim of every act of human being or of Nature, are to find joy and peace, which are basically one. In their search, both Nature and humanity create, recreate. This process goes on, but we are nowhere near the aim. Although in our search of joy, we try to find it through the pleasures of the senses, which automatically ensure genetic and material progression. Through our urge of creation, every act brings with itself the fruits of pleasures; we move further on and elevate ourselves from physical pleasures to mental joys. We move from physical creation, an elevation from pleasure to joy. As the ultimate aim of Nature's evolution is towards its completion, so too human destiny-journey is to complete its cycle of evolution and reach perfection. And that perfection lies beyond the realms of joys. The joys of dancing-particles and dancing-cells are not the end product. It is the last step of the ladder to reach the next height of joys, known as Bliss.

The state of mind that connotes happiness: As body becomes calm after indulging in pleasure acts, mind too becomes still after having exhausted its utility. When mind is eliminated or when its consciousness revolves around the entire Universe and its awareness is complete, as far as the material world is concerned, it has exhausted its utility and is thus of no significance anymore. When mind becomes desireless, naturally without thoughts, and then there exists nothing but joy and happiness in its consciousness!

Before coming to bliss - level, let us understand about the present subject of inquiry. You had talked about the stillness states of body, senses, mind and intelligence, what are they (stillness) and how these are acquired! 
Stillness is the subtle state of the gross-consciousness to which the conscious now identifies. When we identify with the mind, our body or senses are automatically still (-ed). That is when we understand the real motivator of the body-senses complex, is the mind, the pre-eminence of the senses over the body, is waned and mind becomes the master. It means, when mind is activated, senses are stilled and when intelligence is awakened, mind also is stilled (or understood).

----------


## little-self

Name & Form....4
The role of the outer-inner dialogue is that of an intermediate of interaction amongst mind-intelligence-wisdom, which interweave pleasure-joy-bliss... and that is Music: Sound, the ever-pervading sound that permeates the animate as well as the inanimate. 
The nature of that sound is Music. The echoes and vibrations emitting of that sound are the music that thrills Nature with joy.
Now we come to the original query; does sound exist without words and pictures and after silence does sound exist: Both are inter-related. In both the cases, the answer is yes and this answer is qualitative! 
Earth's atmosphere, like mind appears silent but you know both are full of gorses-conscious, which in turn is composed of sounds and pictures. But beyond the atmosphere, is the space, which is silent. This silence too is deceptive as sound, images of earth and far-off galaxies pass through it. So it too is not silent.
The very basis of this ephemeral world is 'activity'. And where there is activity, sounds and images exist. But as we go deep in the vacuums of space, this quality gets finer and finer (subtle). Similarly is the case with our mind. As our consciousness elevates itself to intelligence level, sounds and images, become clear but in another form and that form is ‘Thoughts’! Meaning sounds and images are in real sense the thoughts; Not only that, the very origin of the thoughts is from sound!
In our memory cells, knowledge is stored in the form of vibrations, pulses. These vibrations contain sounds and pictures of our memories. Similarly, it is via sound waves we communicate with other places or planets. Through these sound-waves or light beams, we receive data of other planets. We come to know about the quality of existence of planets, stars, comets, pulses, quasars etc. from the vibrations they emit via sound, ultra sound waves, light beams, gamma" waves, ultra violet rays, or many other waves/beams about whose existence we are unaware so far. These vibrations are, the emissions of the moving objects in space and their reflections - atmosphere. The cosmos and the vast space, in which they move, are constantly engaged in activity. So is engaged the vast expanse of space as the particles which abound the visibly vacuum space, are ever engaged in eternal dance. These sounds originating from the moving mass of the ephemeral world are contained in these dancing-particles. Obviously, their exact reflections too are stored in these tiny particles. 
This also means the secret of the source of each and every moving cosmos is held in the sounds, emitted at the time of their creation. Therefore, unless we are able to decode these sounds, we can not know about their origin. But this poses a problem; there are stars, even in our galaxy, whose light beams have not reached our planet so far, what to talk of other galaxies! We have to know (decode) the original sound, created at the time of the creation of Nature, the first sound emitted at the time of creation of our phenomenal world. But that sound we may not hear in near future. Dada, there must be some way out or we shall always be ignorant about our origin.
Nature through its evolutionary process has been passing on its secrets of creation, sustenance and destruction, to its creations, via genetics factors; we can always decode those messages (passed through genes) and come to know about the truth of our origin. These particles are conscious you know. Link their consciousness with your consciousness and you unravel secrets of origin.

----------


## little-self

Human Challenge
Each age has its own problems, aims and challenges. But the biggest of them is staring at us. We are doing everything to solve all our other problems, but that challenge remains unmet and unsolved! It is the Self---Aathma, the eternal enigma, which the scientists spurn as hoax, and Godmen eulogize it as myth! Only few plunge in the unknown mystery of the Self, and come out fully realised to tell the world its Reality. Their number is very small as hardly anybody takes it (Self) seriously, with the devotion it deserves!
Problems and challenges vary from age to age, as each age has its unique circumstances. The priorities to tackle them also vary, as the mindsets of every age are at variance. The mindset is determined by many factors, chiefly, IQ, EQ, SQ levels. However our present age is uniquely placed. It is going through mental revolution of a material sort. Its intelligence is engaged in developing ‘intelligent’ materials to replicate human functions. Let us have a quick look at its present social structure and their related conditions, so that a factual overview of its problems and challenges could be understood.
The world is divided between haves and have-nots. There are developed (read rich) countries and the developing (read poor countries). Less than 500 billionaires possess more than 80 percent wealth of the worlds, and the remaining 20 percent wealth is left for the poor countries to fend for themselves, whose population constitutes more than 80 percent of the entire world. The U.S.A. alone possesses more than 50 percent wealth of the world. These under-developed, under-nourished countries do not even possess basic necessities of life, whereas the less than 20 percent population (read white), of a dozen countries consumes more than 80percentage resources of the world. A civilized race must provide the basic necessities like, food, potable water, shelter and clothes, to all human beings; because these resources come free from Nature and these were made available by it for all its creations. This clearly connotes that our governing system is wrong. Nature is equitable in nature and precept, whereas human race is neither believes, nor practices equality. This persistent disease needs to be banished by reminding the ‘imprisoned’ populace, again and again, to wake up from slumber and unshackle their bonds of slavery.
Even our social structure is false and biased. Animals are better than us, as they rear their siblings in congenial family atmosphere. Their children are taught every discipline of life and are thus prepared to face any type of eventuality. They are given priority in food: taught hunting lessons: and above all the art of survival. But human beings behave much below the levels of animals. In our human front, there are special five star schools, hospitals, and posh living areas, luxurious modes of conveyance, hotels, resorts, and clubs catering to every imaginative depravity: so much so there are VVIP death facilities for the have-alls. Poor are left to their own mercy. All Governments and their entire machinery are corrupt. They usurp all the social benefits reserved for the poor. There are some social perks in the rich countries, but conditions prevailing in the poor countries are simply abominable. In this respect too, human race is despicable. The constitutions of all counties proclaim equal opportunities for all---except Islamic counties where women are deprived of normal human rights under their laws. (cont......

----------


## little-self

Human Challenge....2
In the recorded history the present situation is no better than it was 1000-5000 years ago. There is, incorrigibly no change in human behavior, as there is no change in animal nature. Both deport according to their innate nature---sensual. The animals too have minds, but their horizon is small in range and scope. Their mind does not function beyond the range of the influences of their senses, as it is conditioned by their basic necessities. Animals have never tried to conquer human race. They do not leave their natural habitat and try to usurp the palatial mansions of human race, which are equipped with luxurious comforts. Their minds are deprived of the quality of imagination. A majority of human beings too stoop down to their level, even though they are endowed with superior intelligence. Being born in this august race, they behave like animals, because they use their power of imagination for their sensual satisfaction only. Most of the human inventions are either for their material and sensual comfort or for destruction. We are inventing gadgetry which would replicate the functions of our senses. We are inventing those things, which the Nature has already provided for. Understanding the Nature is one thing, but to produce its replicates is, merely wastage of time, energy and materials. What could cloning achieve? Has computer provided food for the hungry!

The psychology of the poor countries is to follow rich, as we are baited by their doctored ideas. Today we are thrown the bait of IT revolution, genetically grown seeds, biotic, genome coding/tempering, rocketry and such like high sounding ideas. Prior to this, it was insecticides, fertilizer, high rise dams---the temples of India! Etc. Look what these innovations have done to our lands! Like fools and slaves, we follow our past masters. We have surplus land, man-power, natural resources and intelligence: what we lack is proper education. Like our masses our political leadership is illiterate; they simply do not know how to handle the sophisticated machinery or know even their rudiments. The problem is not of demand and supply, but lack of education; leave aside technical/professional/super-specialties level expertise. A nation which does not even spend three percent of its GDP on education is rearing only animal like society. What good is that science or its discoveries/inventions, if their benefits do not reach the poor? What good are computers to the poor, if they are empty stomach and illiterate! These are useful for a chosen few or in certain fields of advance specialties. But it is not a mass commodity, which is being hyped about.


Again, the type of education being provided is the legacy of our past masters. With the result, the nation is producing a nursery of technocrats, professional, business magnates, media barons, of bulls and bears, whose only aim is to earn-grow-multiply money and money alone. Thus our society is producing an elite class of money-minters, whose only moral is anything but ethical. They produce, create, eulogize only money and its mentors and assess their merits in monetary terms only. This special and privileged class of money Moguls has their own morals and values, which are in complete contrast to the ethical values of gone by eras, but are very much at par with their masters’ norms. They openly indulge in immorality and money-making values instead of human values. This exclusive club, whose membership does not exceed a few hundreds, is producing a new category of ‘slaves’, the robots to help them rule over the rest of the world. Their population, throughout the history had been static, as they were unable to produce more children---thus could flourish their fraternity! The people with mission expend their energies in achieving their goals, leaving their bodies depleted. Extremely charged minds---potent minds relegate the bodies impotent. “Potent minds with impotent bodies”!


There has always been a distinct class division between the haves and have-nots, on the bases of distribution of wealth and not religion. Though ostensibly made out to be so, religions have never been the cause of this division. A deep study shall reveal that nobody really believed in the ‘existence’ of God. Everybody is an atheist. This may sound preposterous but it is a fact. There were wars, fought in the name of religions, by kings and zealots but never between Saints/Masters/Messiahs. Wars were fought between the conquerors or because of clash of egos, for wealth, pride and territory. Aurangzeb was not a Muslim Prophet or a Saint even, but he effected forced conversions, only with the strength of state power.


The religions were never meant for ‘knowing’ God, but the man made system of life, for improving the quality of life, both morally and socially. New societies emerged, by following particular ways, initiated by their Masters. No conqueror could ever establish a new social order. Only religions ‘cultured’ great civilizations. Science brought about material progress, but the real foundation of any civilization is laid only on the maturity of ‘thought’, whose ingredients are human and moral values. We are called human, because of the associated qualities, which are the essential part of our innate nature---which is ‘purity’ itself.


Having been born with the quality of ‘intellect’ (discrimination), we should not be carried away by sensual pleasures like dogs and monkeys, who also experience similar sensual pleasures that we indulge in. To differentiate from animals, we must deport at the human level---the intellect. But the modern man is concerned only about material progress and creature comforts, completely disregarding his innate nature and human qualities of truth, righteousness, peace and love. But worldly influences have gripped the man so intensely that he is in the mad pursuit of money till his last breath. Now who in his right, i.e., material senses would pursue the noble qualities?

----------


## Magnocrat

'Our innate nature is purity itself' what nonsense we are partly sensual beings with ambitious desires, but we have moral consciences that are often at war with those desires. Dual personalities , good and evil ; hence the chaotic state of the world.

----------


## little-self

"Jesus came to teach mankind the greatness of divine love. After His father passed away, with His mother’s permission, He embarked to serve the people. He resolved on three tasks: (1) to be filled with Divine love and share it with others (2) to not succumb to praise and (3) to inspire in others the conviction that the Divinity within is omnipresent. Jesus considered spreading the gospel of love as his foremost task. He faced all the ordeals and challenges along His path courageously. He was determined to treat pleasure and pain, sickness and failure with equanimity. He could not bear to see anyone suffer. He was opposed to the traffic in birds going on in Jerusalem. The affected persons turned against him. But Jesus carried on regardless of their hostility and in the end He sacrificed His life for the sake of others and out of His love for all." Baba

- Divine Discourse, Dec 25, 1995

----------


## Magnocrat

He also believed the old testament and that the Jews were Gods chosen people.
He preached ' turn the other cheek' ; tell me should we do that for ISIS? Should we have turned the cheek for Hitler? Do you believe evil should not be resisted?

----------


## little-self

5500yrs ago our country found answers to these questions, which are well exlplained in "Gita": that to uphold righteousness, even war is justified! there is only one remedy for cancer; remove it, alongwith with its roots!

----------


## Magnocrat

Excellent we are in agreement.

----------


## little-self

Do poor need religion?
Why would poor, need religion, to put right, their moral?
Why would dying, need God, to evade fear of hell?

Heaven n hell are the ingenious promise
pot bellies invention
Recklessly enjoying every fruit
produced in Edens garden
But forbidden for society outcastes
--social cripples they are

In all this foul play, destiny hands out a fair play
Pot bellies are inflicted with immorality
finer sensitivities a boon for have-not
Both are fated to play, reversal fluctuating parts

Those who dwell in palaces, poor they are in morals
others who lack in comforts, morally rich they are
Ones who need the masters, to unshackle their selves
Attached they are, to the masts of sinful boats

In dire need they are, negative tendencies chained them tight
Real poor they are, celestial Master--- they cant afford!

----------


## little-self

Tryst with meditation! 
Introduction to meditation: Meditation is a biological reality, purely related to physical state of the mind. There is absolutely no super-natural involved as made out by the commercial market of the so-called Yogic/spiritual masters. Relax the body, relax the body muscles, relax the mind and there you are! As simple as that! Yes, it is as simple as that! But the only snag is to reach this condition of mind is that one has to adopt ones’ body and mind to the prescribed regimentation. Only body and mind discipline is called for, not the regimens of rites and rituals, so assiduously practiced by the religions!

No movements in the body, no tense muscles and no thought in the mind. Just sit still or lie down and relax. Soon we realize that stilling of body is easy, but stilling the mind is just not possible. However hard we try, it has the most nagging habit of always recalculating, remembering, recalling and reflecting. The very composition of mind is ideas and thoughts. After long practice and Sadhna, it might be possible for some to still the mind, but even so, it has not been eliminated but only suppressed or subdued. Only by applying its own tool, the ‘thought’, can it be vanquished! Only a Jnaani, equipped with a high degree of sense of discrimination, can he out-thought its repository of slate thoughts. But his mind has to be of cosmic dimension. While studying the mind, we find, the moment we get aware of all the data, the stored knowledge of the universe or of its creations, immediately we realize, there is no mind/thought in existence!

Meditation is not merely, stilling the mind, but its complete elimination. It is thus the process of mastering the senses and their master, the mind. The senses can be controlled, only by denying them their life line of ‘contact’, attachment and attraction with the material objects. The main object of meditation is, to decompose the mind and divert/extend its subtle conscious/awareness towards Universal Mind/Awareness. Till so far, there is no call for spirituality or Divinity, as the mission of the seeker is purely of self-inquiry of the inner knowledge of both, conscious and latent (memory/intelligence).

As soon as the sadhak becomes aware of his/her total conscious knowledge, he has known the individual-self. Reaching that state of ones’ optimum level of intelligence, the subject automatically decomposes the individual-mind (self) and merges in the universal consciousness, which is his real Mind---ever Conscious, ever Aware. This is the Self, which is referred to as Cosmic-Mind etc. etc.

The end of individual mind is the Self. The end (totality, including subtle matter) of cosmic/universal mind is Brahman. In practical experience, we find, when individual mind is eliminated or is merged in, then only the cosmic-mind exists. In deep meditation, these results are spontaneous and definite. However, in case gross matter is/has been injected in lump sum quantity, the resultant reflection of the cosmic-mind would be tainted, hence not clear. Its three qualities of O’s (omnipresent etc.) would be limited in essence and scope! As the mirror, so the reflection! The sphere (scope) of the Self (or self) becomes larger, with the degree of the purity of mind! When the mind has transcended body-mind-intellect trinity, its Intelligence (Existence) reigns in the ephemeral world. Having transcended the ephemeral world, Its’ enlightenment expands to the subtle matter.

Each individual mind has, in its repository a data-bank, which its gross conscious has derived from the ephemeral world, through its senses. This ‘data bank’ decides the future mindset and the resultant course of its future pattern, not only of an individual’s future life, but his likely reactions, reflections in their minute details, which are destined to happen. The knowledge bank decides an individual minds’ destiny. It has in it those components---gross knowledge---the intelligence, genetic codes, messages, i.e., genealogical, inherited memories, which are the potential future history-charts (Janampatri) of an individual. At every moment in life, the mind prompts an individual to dance on its preset tunes. The momentary events, at any given stage in life, are merely the result of its past stored memories. Each moment---that is gone---becomes a memory in its memory chambers. Thus the genetic codes plus the data acquired through the interaction of the senses with the society, Nature and its creations are the buildings blocks of our lives. The only scope, left for ‘free-will’ is, of its power of imagination to enforce its writ, whenever, wherever applied. But this requires a will power of greater magnitude that is capable to overshadow the influences of extra-sensory powers, viz. intuition, telepathy, auto-suggestion, and even OBE (out-of-body-experience). The OBE is not a myth, it is as real as the body-mind-intellect trilogy, but its experiences only happen in mind.

----------


## little-self

Divinity-Incarnate
It is the life-force (Life-Principle), in us that keeps us alive. 
It is the sense of perception in sense organs, conscious (mind) of the senses, it is the sound in space, Self of the consciousness; Super-Self of self (pure conscience). Though it was one all the time, but temporarily assumes different names and forms (sound/images), reactions and reflections. A Master too assumes different forms to convey in practical form, different messages to different categories of life-forms. Messages of truth may seem simple but it is always eternal as it comes direct from the Source. A Master may assume an ordinary form but His Word is Eternal, for He represents Totality – the Reality. Reality subsumes in His miniature form. Like cosmos take form from a minute particle, the mighty powers of Omnipotence, Omnipresence, and Omniscience are compacted in His small stature. An intuitive insight can have a glimpse of that wondrous phenomenon; with His grace of course.

----------


## little-self

Lord, I am ignorant
show me light.
I am lost
bestow me your awareness.
My mind strays
keep it above perception.
I give in to anguish 
fill me with joy.
I am a pauper
bless me Thy name.
Give me a part of Thy Self
You are the ocean of Ananda(Bliss)
in bliss I may hear
Glory of Thy Satsanga(proximity).
At Thy Lotus feet I pray
At Thy Lotus feet I offer,
Accept my Master 
A humble ‘Pushpanjali’(handful flowers)
108 flowers it contains
108 apologies I tender
Thy Mehman(glory) is beyond design 
I dare not cross the line.

----------


## little-self

Humble Prayer
I have a heart, not large enough.
I have a mind, full of desires.
I have ample means
I share not them all.
I see vices committed,
I am a willing spectator.
I have the ‘powers’
but I root out them not.
I commit errors, I repeat them shamelessly.
I have every deficiency,
a useless burden on Mother earth.
I am incomplete mortal, Swami,
make me whole again.
I am not a worthy beggar but
I pray Thou mercy.
Whatever I am
I am your humble servant Swami(Master)!
I am incomplete man
make me whole again.

----------


## little-self

My joy is bond-less
Flowing Off bonds,
Please God, contain it 
so I may not soar too high
to fall again.

----------


## little-self

Such is the benign power of my Master
When He gives ‘Darshan’ (glimpse)

Master! Make me pure and pious,s
my ego humble
Touch of your Lotus feet may
lower me to smear ash of your devotees!.

----------


## little-self

Master is an ocean
who absorbs all impurities.
Make me so small
that I become limitless,
and join the ocean of my Maker!

----------


## little-self

Resurrection

Thanks, ye Lord
More------ breaths are granted
To what avail!
He holds the key 
Every pause in life 
Is a reminder
Of old follies
Chance for future refinement
Lose not the moments
Future may not
Be there 
Sanctify the present 
the purpose
Behind resurrection!

----------


## little-self

Master My Lord!
Love is Thy Nature.
Root out hatred, violence
bestow peace and love,
Make Mother earth a vast
Abode of peace!

----------


## little-self

In Master!.
When your love touches my heart,
it expands, and love all,
but evil forces without
take over when I am out.
Your presence expands me
my environs constrict me.
Oh Lord! give me a touch of your love
so I may live ever in bliss.
I may not give in to evil in me,
and my love-flower may blossom
Even-ever in Master!.

----------


## little-self

The Natraja
My ultimate moment arrives
when multitude of devotees
sing bhajans (songs) in praise of my Master.
Master swing in Ananda(bliss),
my joy swings in waves emanated
a living God is worshiped.
My Ananda scales the peaks,
when I behold this scene— My!
Arti( offered to my Lord,
and I am a living witness.
Fortunate are those who live in this scene
which comes but once in Yuga( age)
Blessed are the souls—
the living souls
who join the swing of Master,
and merge in holy vibes.
Joy, Joy all around,
music and Bhajan soar high,
all become one, and join
The Natraja, The Master,
-who has arrived!

----------


## little-self

Genuine Masters 
The first level is that of gross-conscious which relates to the sensory world (Jagath-Chetna). It encompasses all categories of life. As we reach this level of consciousness after rigorous discipline, and mastery over our senses/gross mind (relating to presently awakened consciousness) our mind acquires (becomes aware) knowledge of the sensory world. With the added element of extreme concentration, our will-power can make or de-make sensory objects. The persons who acquire these powers do not have to belong to the category of spiritual realms. They are simply mini-geniuses, who have assumed material powers through intense concentration on specific aspects (memory-chambers) of the mind. But in modern day, they are known as God-men because besides this, they have done one extra-exercise of acquiring scholarships of their religious scriptures. It is very easy to understand their level (in spiritual depth) as in spiritual discipline, their practical knowledge is nil. They cannot change or transform the character of their disciples. In simple terms, they can’t shower the treasures of Divinity – also known as Grace- on their followers, because they themselves are shallow of its depth. Mere scholarship of sacred books, mastery of senses, control over matter, are irrelevant to a seeker whose quest is Reality. 
in the search of genuine masters and of higher realms of consciousness, let us leave the dirt at the base (gross-mind) any try to know the purity of the sacred waters of knowledge at the surface (wisdom) where it is pure-clean-potent. We are not, now, discussing about the negative tendencies or the hollowness of the so-called holy men, but the levels of pure-consciousness, that we acquire by following the discipline expounded by different faiths/religions/sects. Each faith has mastered a discipline that releases a seeker from worldly shackles in consonance to the levels he has attained. But you will be surprised to know that there exists only one discipline, which is perfect and result oriented ‘Yoga’ mastered by Patanjali (ancient Indian sage) and being practiced, even today under various garbs but is showing excellent results. There are countless others, which either promise heaven or ultimate salvation which in each case is the reality or the Gods personified into narrowed limited scopes of human vision. Their version (assertion) of “heavens” “promised lands”; Godly-kingdom ‘Reality’ differs from god-man to god-man. In case some of them realized the Ultimate – Realty, they were non-committal about God.
It shows either their realization level or Reality was not ultimate or they were unable to explain in clear terms, whatever they experienced as ‘Reality’ is incomplete and they did not or could not reach to the next higher levels, which could reveal to them, Existence and the Source of all.
The next level of consciousness belongs to subtle-level which we can class as cosmic consciousness. This is the realm, where we know the true existence of our conscience. It is already an admitted fact that each entity synthesizes into fine subtle state, which is known as conscience. To reach its level of consciousness (awareness – knowledge) one has to cross the conscious-level of mind-intellect-wisdom and merge in the circle of conscience- consciousness.
A few who venture into its realms, acquire the Universal powers. As one goes on attaining upper levels of consciousness, accompanying corresponding powers come natural and one behaves in that circle accordingly. 
Those few who attain this level of consciousness are the real masters whose duty is---self-imposed or enjoined by the Higher-one---to bless and bless grace, whose oceans are at their disposal. Though they are highly Selfish, but their selfishness is centered on their inner-Selfishness not on the worldly selfishness of material possessions. They also possess, but their possession is the treasure of bliss (love) not the mansions, dera, ashrams and temples. 
Their distinguishing mark is in their harmony of thought, word and deed. They live simply and exemplify their lives for others to follow. They speak less but live in practice their ideology. In the recorded history, very few have successfully been able to give practical shape to what they believed in and lived the truth they preached. They don’t amass but distribute. They don’t start new religions, preach not new gospels, and erect no temples. Their speech and attire is very simple. They have a hollowness that anyone with a bit of awakening could ‘feel’ and experience. They don’t plant religious nurseries but open schools-colleges-Universities-medical colleges which cater free services to all poor sections of society.

----------


## little-self

A Ray

In purity, I was born –
in perfect (mental) state I enthralled 
As life rolled by
I amassed worldly moss
Hatred, envy, anger
were the pass words
Fury of passion I spew
These were home to me
I reveled in them 
Jewels of my crown were they
Satan incarnate I was 
None thought me
otherwise
Lo, behold! 
An orange robe
Appeared in the smog of my mind
Fluffy hair, majestic gait
on lotus feet 
He walked
Melodious voice, adoring person
Love emanating from
each pore 
Destiny placed me at 
- His lotus feet


Changed I was 
born anew
Past absolved
new beginning was made
His grace transform diehards
New values sweep
‘em afresh
Birthly condition
I was branded again

His name in heart, 
I end the journey of this mortal-self.

----------


## little-self

Devotees in thousands
expecting Him any moment
sitting cross legged, eyes focused on door!
Suddenly the door has attained
the living force of all.
All have merged their beings in it
- its soul has risen high.
When my Lord Master, opens it
To grace the gathering without
It (door) weeps silently
for the eyes have turned away
- the cynosure is moving out!
My heart melts
Seeing my Lord coming to us
Bare Lotus feet
Walking on rough surface!
Could my humble body comfort His soles
Such is not my lot!
Here Mother earth has attained
What we yearn so fervently.

----------


## little-self

If we totally depend on society or nation, past history warns us that each nation under the sway of powerful leaders or the cult of leadership, tried useless methods for the improvement of standards of its general public in the sphere of education and material prosperity. But each time the results have been similar, further degeneration and devaluation of human values, at the cost of the few – the elite of the society – the torch bearers, the slogans shouters; it were always these people who benefited. They filled their coffers and expanded their imperial realms. Or if ever there has been material progress, it was always at the cost of nature and the dehumanization of man. Material progress has enhanced man’s value in wealth but his finer values, the very basis of his character, have been eroded. Man is becoming like the machines he has invented. He has lost the balance with nature. Nature, he considers his domain and by understanding its intricacies, he wants to master it someday. Spirit, divinity – love, not being the essential components of his machines, he has discarded like rotten cabbage.
It is because of these worsening (degenerating) conditions that second category of masters comes into the world and they reassert the worthiness of human values by their personification. By precept, example and practical applications, they elucidate to the world, the potency of spiritual edification by showing the possible results of their experimentation and demonstrations.
This class of Masters realizes the cosmic-conscious level by their own effort. There have been hundreds of such Maharishis (great sages), Messengers and Prophets. Their second most important distinction is, each one left the legacy of a new religion. And most of the religions came to be known after their names.

----------


## little-self

Dry river, dry hills
ravaged by time and clime,
yearn for rain-drops
scorpions, reptiles
sting the sand grains 
to sooth the simmering poison in them,
insects, animals, men,
lick their parched palate.
Distant sky glare down
wet not the gaping mouths,
inherent thirst in them amassed so high
- God Himself came
to shower dew-drops everywhere.
Music flowers, zoom aplenty,
multitude swiped joy in His presence.
Day and Night became cool,
breeze wiped the sweating bodies 
what had God and land deprived ‘em
He gave in abundance;
He took their hate vibes,
- responds in love;
He gave them not only food and shelter,
but food for thought;
Steadily years passed,
Sai advent manures the dry hearts;
Parched souls blossomed-
realized what they were deprived of!
A churned bowl squeezed among hills
became heaven of peace;
Greenery painted on land,
hearts sang in joy,
Wrecked bodes rejoiced in His presence,
-souls, bloomed in love;
Gone is the past, forgotten are the rains,
dry sands and hills!
Instead reigns Master
in surroundings celestial
Multitude move in joy when He move
They clap & rejoice when He sing
Blessed are those who join
His divinity! Pray ye all
that we may come again to rejoin
His advent!

----------


## Dreamwoven

Nice meditations, all of them. Thank you, little-self!

----------


## NikolaiI

You beat me to it Dream Woven. 

Really great, little-self

----------


## little-self

Dreamwoven, Nikolail, u both inspire me to go still more in the inner realms where there is an eternal ocean of bliss; really wonderful is our body---a unique temple of God! God bless u. lov.ls

----------


## NikolaiI

Yes.... that's really wonderful... you inspire too and remind of early journeys. . . perfect in many ways. .

----------


## NikolaiI

I haven't written or been online in too long - 

thank you and God bless you - 

peace and love.

----------


## little-self

Come, clap, unloosen your grip
Cultivate His name-join in His praise.
Sing & clap
There is nothing but Master-only Master.
Chanting His name
Clapping with joy
I rejoice in Him, He in me.
We both radiate in Him, and He in me.
We both radiate in each other 
- Master vibrate all around!

----------


## little-self

God (-men)
If we totally depend on society or nation, past history warns us that each nation under the sway of powerful leaders or the cult of leadership, tried useless methods for the improvement of standards of its general public in the sphere of education and material prosperity. But each time the results have been similar, further degeneration and devaluation of human values, at the cost of the few – the elite of the society – the torch bearers, the slogans shouters; it were always these people who benefited. They filled their coffers and expanded their imperial realms. Or if ever there has been material progress, it was always at the cost of nature and the dehumanization of man. Material progress has enhanced man’s value in wealth but his finer values, the very basis of his character, have been eroded. Man is becoming like the machines he has invented. He has lost the balance with nature. Nature, he considers his domain and by understanding its intricacies, he wants to master it someday. Spirit, divinity – love, not being the essential components of his machines, he has discarded like rotten cabbage.
It is because of these worsening (degenerating) conditions that second category of masters comes into the world and they reassert the worthiness of human values by their personification. By percept, example and practical applications, they elucidate to the world, the potency of spiritual edification by showing the possible results of their experimentations and demonstrations.
This class of Masters realizes the cosmic-conscious level by their own effort. There have been hundreds of such Maharishis (great sages), Messengers and Prophets. Their second most important distinction is, each one left the legacy of a new religion. And most of the religions came to be known after their names.

Without going into, what we have already discussed, it is a fact also, that there have been very few---so-called masters----who could reveal something about the creation of the Universe! Whatever they have told us, are proving to be nursery tales. Is our earth only a few thousand years old? Does space contain only a million of stars (when there may be billions of galaxies). Is the sun, an important entity in the communities of the cosmos? Or if we accept the Gita philosophy, that each soul changes its wear like garments then it basically differs with some other philosophies, that the spirits (souls) of the buried followers shall be redeemed with the coming of the promised prophets. What I am trying to impress upon is not to condemn or nullify the gospels, truths or ideologies of current or ancient faiths and religions. I am simply trying to make a point that there exist different levels of consciousness in our minds, which represent the same levels as existing in the space. And as we go on awakening our conscious levels of memory (chambers) including wisdom, we acquire those levels and our inner-outer consciousness (intelligence) becomes one, which really is one. 
The third level of consciousness actually has no level or state. It is whole-pure-eternal unto itself. This may be called, just to give it a worldly name, Supreme-Consciousness (Intelligence.). No human being or for that matter, any Master can attain to this consciousness while being in his physical body. A body of senses-mind-intellect-wisdom cannot enter its realm of still impulses. Though its love impulses encompass the other two circles, these are in different forms of pulses and energy. So any entity whether living or inert which is the composition of pulses and energy cannot enter its field of love-impulses. Any of its impulses which incarnate on its own accord and that too with some purposes, does not leave behind its symbols on earth. In human language they are called Avatars (Incarnation of god in human form). They do not leave behind any religion because they come from Truth and that Truth is love and love does not differentiate. They don’t come for the salvation of any particular caste-creed. Though they have to take birth like ordinary human beings, still they keep no active association with their worldly relations and friends. They are for all and all are for them. 
Only these entities come on their own accord and they choose their own time, place and parents. They come with a purpose and after fulfilling it, they leave, without leaving a trace of their worldly attachments or favored possessions.
Only such persons know Realty, as they come direct from Realty and live and deport in Realty. Though they are not bound by karmas (actions) still they discharge their worldly duties like other mortals. But the difference between their actions and that of a mortal is that they perform them selflessly with greater zeal, perfection and love, for the benefit of humanity; whereas we perform them out of compulsion for selfish ends. 
In case a person, as you say, using his free-will acquires extra qualifications or qualities and thus is promoted to a higher circle, then should it be assumed that it was predestined or he has changed, not only his present destiny but also his future (birth’s) destinies as well? This poses a serious lacuna. A real Master knows about your past, present and future. But if you have changed your destiny, by sheer will-power (free will) then your future reincarnation (rebirths) and the likely preordained associations would also have to be mended accordingly. Will it not create confusion in the systematic scheme of Nature? 
We know about hybrid plantation, grafting, transplantation cross-breeding, synthetic genes, test tubes babies, cloning and much more marvelous things that would happen in future. Human ingenuity would produce, in the coming age, wonders in the material world. All this has to happen. Man is bound to reach the ultimate heights of his intelligence. He has to go through all the three levels of consciousness, gross, cosmic, supra – conscious. If one is unveiled and elevated to higher degree of consciousness, he will realize, there is nothing in this material world, which is not already ‘written (predestined) even the presumable assumption of free-will is nothing but the conscious-level’s awakening of higher intelligence. 
One can change one’s fate/destiny, if one imbibes necessary will-power, determination and earnestness of purpose. We are the masters of our fate. Then what is the role of the so-called masters in our lives? Even their contribution to humanity has been very insignificant as compared to the marvels of material sciences. Therefore, the roles of geniuses have been more important and result-oriented than the theologies of the Masters. Our rich cultural heritage is because of Sindhu, Harrapan, and Mohenjodaroo (Indian)civilizations, not because of Puranic (Indian mythological tales) stories. Scientific inventions, discoveries are for the benefit of entire humanity. In every field, man has improved his living standards. And due to these, average age of man has increased markedly. conti...........

----------


## little-self

Sing name of God in reverence
With pure heart & pious mind
Sacred body & holy environs
Ooze love-rays
Bestow joy to all!

----------


## little-self

God-men......2
Most of the masters who established new faiths (religions) were the scions of society. There are others who were from amongst the commoners. There is also no doubt about the spreading of their faiths. Either they (Masters) themselves were the creator of their religions or their class adopted the faiths of the commoners, as it suited them politically. As far as their (Master) authenticity about the realization of Truth is concerned, they rightly achieved higher-levels of consciousness but not one of them could attain to the level of supra conscious state! Though their followers believe their masters belonged to that level, but the actual teachings propounded by them, are not the repository of Truth – the whole Truth. Each of them attained some level of consciousness and proclaimed that as the ultimate – truth. 
Without going into the details of their theological revelations; discriminate them with the modern day science. Science is not different from spiritualism. Amalgamation of the two is the real balance that creates harmony in Universe. Science teaches us how a thing happens, whereas spiritualism tells us the source (why) behind that. About the period before the creation of this ephemeral world of materialism, the physicists and cosmologists are silent. But spiritualism tells us about the realms beyond. 
We are not here to condemn or play down the realized truth of the masters. Our humble contention is that, whatever they ‘revealed’ as reality, does not represent the whole-Reality! Not one of the Prophet/Messenger/Avatar proclaimed himself as God but only as His messenger or the Divine spark like others. They have explained clearly that each one of us is the spark of one divine father; that all are divine and imbibe a soul (spirit) which represents the One (Over) Soul. You are also right about the roles played by the Masters and their general influence on the common people of their times.
First of all we should not compare their roles with the worldly rulers. The kings, dictators and conquerors have created and destroyed societies, cultures and nations. Similarly, since the advent of religions, there is in vogue the ‘State’ sanction to adopt a particular religion, and in every age religious zealots have been forcing their faiths on others, who happen to believe in other religions. Such forceful compulsion or conversion shows complete ignorance of the very tenets of their masters’ teachings. But this has been happening and shall go on happening as long as the personal inhibitions of man are related to the sensory world. It is not that we put too much reliance on the potency of our masters! Had it been so, there would have been no wars on religious differences and expansionism. Even the very founders of those religions either had to fight to establish their faith and died in the process, or were killed. 
The Masters, who founded religions and new faiths, were just like other commoners. The only difference, if there was any, was in the awakening of their conscious level, completion (attainment) of spiritual consciousness or the awakening of their individual self into the Supreme- Self, which is Universal-Unit of all the units. Man or spirit is not two different identities. Both reside and sustain on each other. Any man can become a divine or a beast. It all depends the ways he deports his senses; whether he sways under their pleasures or he masters them and divert their energies to higher and better awareness of mind (intelligence)cont........

----------


## little-self

God-men......3
He should be aware of the three worlds – that he should have the awareness of three-levels of conscious. All others are teachers, guides, scholars (of scriptures). They are shallow inside and have nothing to give to their followers. Instead of love, they spread hatred. The real Masters, too, can not transform the fate of their followers. First of all the system of follower-ship, should not be there. If a Master has attained some level of Truth (conscious) he should not limit it to his followers only, because the Truth that he bestows is Universal, hence should be bestowed to all. But if the Master himself is attained to limited level of truth, then naturally, its revelation would too be limited. That’s why the Founder-Fathers of new religions have been able to convey the contents of their revelations only to few. The holiness – love pulse – awakened in them, they can not pass on to their followers, as there is nothing material in it (consciousness acquired) which a Master could transfer or delegate. He has no authority or the competency to make or de-make the fates of his followers. His newly acquired possession (awakening) is love, and that he cannot impart on others. His awakened divinity (love-pulses) can affect only that person, who himself has purified his pulses of sensory impressions. 
The scope (range) of each master has been limited to the areas he traveled or to the followers, he initiated. Even their influence was limited, as each the aura of holiness created around him attracted/affected his immediate followers only. They (followers) instead of adhering to the truths their master’s expounded became fanatic believers, who only followed their master’s outer symbols. What he wore or how he deports himself! Even today after thousands of years, one can distinguish a follower of a particular faith, because he still supports the ancient outer-symbols of his master. 
What their masters revealed or taught, could only be grasped by few of his followers; who were ready to absorb the aura of holiness of their masters, because their masters had helped them awaken their latent pulses (latent knowledge in memory cells). Remember our master can help us, guide us, but we have to make our own efforts to raise our dormant cells to higher levels of consciousness. They help in removing gross layers of sensory-world and make them pure. These masters have themselves realized the love-pulses; their vibrations fill the hearts of their followers. As much grossness of sensory world they remove, that much void is filled with love-pulses (Grace). It also means, the devotees (followers) have to attune themselves to their master and draw his attraction towards them. It is a reciprocal affair, as much love (Grace) their Master showers, his followers return reciprocates the same amount of love as devotion.

----------


## little-self

God-men......4
They come to this world on their own ‘sankalpa’ (will), for a limited purpose and after fulfilling it, they leave. Like other saints – Messengers - Prophets they do not have to undertake any kind of sadhna (Spiritual Discipline/exercise – devotion). They do not have to work for the attainment of the three levels of conscious. They are aware of past-present-future but deport themselves as ordinary human beings. They reveal their reality, only to few chosen ones. They never play foul or err in their chosen missions. Their love-grace-blessing is for everyone. They never create any religion, faith as they represent the truth – Love combination, whose Source is One. And they reveal this Reality only. Their revelations are still valid. After 5200 years, Truth revealed to Arjuna in the form of Gita, is still as valid as it was then. Thousands years hence, its validity would remain as fresh and valid as it is today. Truth-Reality never changes with the changing dimensions. Sacred scriptures---sacred, because each scripture is proclaimed to be the word of Gods---of other religions have lost their significance in the scientific era of today! Not that they did not contain reality. But they revealed limited realities not the whole-Reality. Since its (Gita) enlightening discourse there have been many skeptics, but never, ever, there has been one, who followed its philosophy and failed to experience the Bliss of the Existence of God. 
But we should not attach too much importance to Krishna factor. He too was only a medium for the revelation of Truth. He was a prince and like princes, he employed questionable means – tit for tat – dubious dealings etc. May be for nobler ends but means should never be negative or against the ethics one preaches. Thought-word-deed should be one. 
Truth told in Gita is Eternal, Krishna’s Source too was eternal, but He is not accepted by many a reincarnation of God, because according to them His actions, behavior or tantrum, did not correspond to the whole Truth-Love. (A contestable statement though!) 
Many saints through self-restraint, sacrifices, yogic sadhna, (spiritual-exercise) compassion and love, realized some levels of Truth. But mistakenly they thought their realization as whole and considered themselves as the ‘knower’ of Truth, thus true representatives of God. As their realizations were only partial and their explanations or revelations were also incomplete. So their realities differed with each other. They made the source of their realities as local-personal-separate. Each of their reality personified and represented one different God. Their glossary of Gods equaled the number of faiths and religions in existence. As each ruler erected his empire and created its boundaries, the same-way founders of religions segmented the society in as many groups as there were religions. Where the state-religion, power combined, societies-Nations-civilizations became their targets in the name of holy wars – crusades, Jihad. The wars fought by the rulers for the expansion of their worldly realms and the resultant destruction wrought thereof, was negligible as compared to the quantum of ruins left by the zealots of the religions.

----------


## little-self

Happiness or joy comes from the balanced co-ordination of elements or normal senses. It means that scene observed sends immediate impressions to the mind via our senses and we feel joy. First we create joy feelings in us, only then we feel joy, not by observing an outside scene or by participating in a scene by creating a scene in my mind without involving my senses.

----------


## little-self

We are living in a physical world, which is of images but composed of solid objects. The joy feeling experienced from their contact would be different than coming from your images.
But ascetics do experience joy, without coming into contact with nature or its scenes.
Their way also goes through senses. They also tread the same paths of pleasure, joy, and bliss.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Yes, it is certainly a physical experience, not just mental or intelligence.

----------


## little-self

‘Atman’ (soul): It is pure-whole-bliss; a pure thing will always remain pure. It is never subject to good or bad qualities and being whole, it is also causeless. It cannot incur upon itself the sheet of actions (karmas). Being causeless, it is devoid of actions. When it is encased in a body shell, it is the body-mind-intellect combine that discharge actions and consequently bring upon themselves the inescapable tentacles of the cause-effect (action-reaction) of factuality. It is this combine that caused actions, whether good or bad, so naturally, it would suffer the resultant consequences. Soul (spirit) being causeless-pure is obviously out of karma’s (action) clutches. But it is the soul that suffers the fruits of the body. It is soul that is encased in a variety of shells. There is no difference between soul, spirit, consciousness and awareness? All are one, pronounced according to occasion and need.

----------


## little-self

One God!
Pl. make a thorough study of major religions of the world & Take notes of the gospels they preached. To your utter bewilderment you would find that till so far, we had been misled to believe that all religions taught us the oneness of the God! Not a single religion either believed or taught that there was one God. Every Prophet who supposedly spokes the words of His God told His followers, there was (is) only one father (God) whose messenger (son) he was. Only His god (Father) was Truth, all others belonging to other religions were not the true messengers of God. It was further, allegedly, revealed in each case, that in future ages, only their messenger (belonging to that particular sect) would come and save the followers who would be the adherents of that faith. 
As I understood then, each religion had its own God, who spoke through His chosen messenger/prophet, had different ideology, identity, and gospel. Though each ‘chosen one’ heard the spoken words of His God and wrote them, which later on came to be known as Sacred books of each religion, but the scope of the contents, incorporated in them was meant only for the adherent/followers of that particular faith. On the surface each preached for the universal brotherhood of man but in theology and reality, each faith (religion) had erected strong walls of codes and conducts which separated them from other religions. So much so, even the Messengers promised their followers a rosy heaven and everlasting hell for the heathens. No religion spoke with the changing times. Rather with the coming of machine age, most of the religions became redundant and lost their worthiness.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I don't pretend to know the details of each religion's beliefs, its too confusing for me. So many religions and so many scriptures...

----------


## Dreamwoven

Khalil Gibran The Prophet - one of my favourite books: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2547.The_Prophet

----------


## little-self

a great thinker

----------


## little-self

Jesus was supremely pure and sacred. To forget Jesus' teachings and to profess love for Him is no love at all. You must all remember: "God is One. Love is God. Live in Love." There is no use in merely invoking the name of Jesus and praying to Him without regard to His most vital message: "God is in everyone. Do not revile anyone. Do not cause harm to anyone." This was Jesus' greatest message. Jesus sacrificed his life to establish "Peace on earth and goodwill amongst all human beings”. Without peace, mankind cannot achieve progress in any sphere, be it material, spiritual or moral. What the world needs today is the redeeming and unifying force of love that Jesus gave - love which continually expands and embraces more and more people. Mankind should become one family. The world will then become a paradise. Hence today onwards, give up narrow ideas regarding your religion, nation, caste or creed, and develop a broad outlook. I wish you all happiness.Baba

----------


## little-self

Master moves among off-springs
_ remove the guilt inherent!	
Hardened hearts sing love songs
Enraptured bodies swoon higher up, swinging!
Ear, hear one voice
Master-Master-Master!
*

----------


## little-self

Some come, curiosity sake
-Others to ridicule.	
Some consider Him a big hoax
Others, a living God!
In-between Master smile
- shower love on all.
The doubters come to laugh,
But are baffled 
When they see no donation boxes,
(&) food very cheap,
Big mansions, marvel to eyes—
Is Master living in them?
No; these are schools, colleges,
Architectural delight!
My Masterr has a humble abode
A bare room not fit for a poor even!
He give, give all day,
Accepting devotion in return,
Devotee’s go_ pockets full of love 
His grace engrossing all!
Doubters leave but to come back again
For He has everything for each—
Only loving hearts receive.
If only one could come with open hearts
He would embrace with open hands
Giving all with redolent smile,
Baring our inner-self
- molding us a pure one—
Really, making us presentable to Him,
Master’s play is in full swing.
*

----------


## little-self

I made a thorough study of major religions of the world. I made notes of the gospels they preached. To my utter bewilderment I found that till so far, I had been mislead to believe that all religions taught us the oneness of the God. Not a single religion either believed or taught that there was one God. Every Prophet who supposedly spokes the words of His God told His followers, there was (is) only one father (God) whose messenger (son) he was. Only His god (Father) was Truth, all others belonging to other religions were not the true messengers of God. It was further, allegedly, revealed in each case, that in future ages, only their messenger (belonging to that particular sect) would come and save the followers who would be the adherents of that faith. 
As I understood then, each religion had its own God, who spoke through His chosen messenger/prophet, had different ideology, identity, and gospel. Though each ‘chosen one’ heard the spoken words of His God and wrote them, which later on came to be known as Sacred books of each religion, but the scope of the contents, incorporated in them was meant only for the adherent/followers of that particular faith. On the surface each preached for the universal brotherhood of man but in theology and reality, each faith (religion) had erected strong walls of codes and conducts which separated them from other religions. So much so, even the Messengers promised their followers a rosy heaven and everlasting hell for the heathens. No religion spoke with the changing times. Rather with the coming of machine age, most of the religions became redundant and lost their worthiness.
These merely exist as conscience-raisers. What I fail to understand, not a single religion has stood up to scientific tests. Admittedly, religion is an inner-science and its proofs are its experiences but there should have been some reasonable system by which any layman could delve into its intricacies and enjoy the promised joys of bliss. I knew each religion had trained preachers for its propagation and to make their underlying meanings understood by their followers. But they were the preachers of their sacred books only; any literate person could perform that job. Scriptural scholarship does not lead anyone to the promised fatherland or golden heaven of the Father. What I wanted to know initially was as to why the messengers/prophets of various faiths---which later came to be known as religions----did not proclaim the fatherhood of one – I mean the Universal one God not the sectarian Gods belonging to each faith, giving salvation only to those who came in the fold of their respective religions. As each faith accepted there was one God, then their scope for universality was very limited because their universe confined only to a small segment of area and society. Their vision (insight) did not encompass the entire Universe or the humanity at large. 
It indicates the vision of the ancient messengers/representatives of Gods was not universal and was limited only to their areas of influence. 
The above assertion is correct only to the extent that one Universal Godhood was never believed and accepted by the humanity. From time to time various incarnations of God took birth in different countries but their “spoken truths” remained within the boundaries of the countries of their birth. Even in those countries their ‘word’ was not accepted by the already established institutions. Either they did not reveal the whole truth or their own conscious (-ness) was not merged in super-consciousness or supreme intelligence. Their revealed truths (half truths)---presently known as mythology---are being shredded to pieces by the modern science. Had all the descendents of Gods been from One Source, then Truth would also have been one, not many, as is being professed in the scriptures of different religions. Each descendent of God, explained the truth as it came to Him or how He realized it after going through various disciplines (Sadhnas). That was the reason; their version of truth differed from Messenger to Messenger. Except for Bhagavad-Gita (Lord Krishna’s exhortations to Arjuna, his disciple), no other scripture or incarnation of God, has proclaimed the gospel of One Universal Godhood. That is why Krishna did not start any new religion, nor did his believers do so. Because wherever truth is believed as one-unifying factor or the source is accepted as one, there is absolutely, no scope for its dilution or misrepresentation.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I have practised Transcendental Meditation daily since the early 1960s: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcendental_Meditation, it certainly has brought calmness into my life. But I do not do "Yogic Flying" (the TM-Sidis) which was introduced some years after this. See .

----------


## Dreamwoven

The link to this is within the above link.

----------


## little-self

ls workshop) W0rds 0f Masters............
Against all this progress, what have our Masters/Messengers/prophets /saints, contributed in our lives? Have we in any way, benefited from their theologies and scriptures. Instead of being useful to their societies, they had been wasting huge sums of money, wealth-resources in the construction of temples – mosques – churches and many other houses of God, where no God delves but their (Gods) descendents spend lavish lives. Had this money been spent or is spent on scientific research, education, medical care or on the removal of poverty, earth would have been an unenviable place to live on. If we go through the recorded history, behind almost, all wars, battles and their resultant destruction wrought on society, religions were the major cause. Religious dogmatic ignorance, mutual rivalry, expansionism (rather forceful conversion) of religions, have been and are still the major reasons on which communal riots, carnage, inter-community inter-national, bestial destruction is brought about on the innocent citizens of the world. I wonder if we belong to a civilized world or living in the kingdom of the beasts, who happen to be more civil than we! 
The words of the prophets, messengers and Avatars have only segmented us into narrow groups of pseudo-believers. If I am not being harsh I would say their ‘words’ carried no potency, otherwise their will, would have brought peace on earth, instead of numerous wars, It was because of the differences in their words (theologies) that their followers fought with each other. The fault lies with the masters not with the followers, because the masters themselves were not aware about the oneness of the God and brotherhood of man.
Our misfortune has been, that most of the masters – who started new faiths (religions) belonged to royal families. And it is the cult of the royalty to fight over assumed causes. Chivalry, heroism, name, fame, honor and scholarship of scriptures or revelation of truth – actually half-truths---all this created divisions. They even created divisions in the kingdom of God. Because for them God was a bigger lord like them and like them He ruled over a larger realm. 
In their chivalry they renounced the might of the mundane world and assumed the power of the spiritual world, which was even more powerful than the former. In the mundane world, they (Master) had the power only over their (followers) bodies and property but in the temporal word, they even had control over their conscience! 
Of course, they made some efforts to expand their level of consciousness as they were the elite of the society. 
Only in rare cases, some faiths were established by the ordinary persons, who really had attained higher-levels of conscious. To their misfortune, again, the elite of the society became their followers and their real teaching became the handy tools of their followers, which they used according to their needs and interests. 
Please tell me, has there been one faith/religion whose master or followers have not fought both physically and theologically, with the believers of the other faiths or has there been one Master, who has recognized the Divinity of another Master, hence had no difference of opinion? It is really very funny; can there be any difference of opinion about the Reality?

----------


## little-self

Unsatiated hunger	
Unquenchable thirst
To ‘see’ the Lord.
My yearning for Him
Since years unknown-
Have shades of faith
Of varied tastes!
But the day came
The dusk was gone
The light of dawn ushered new realms
And I found my-self 
At His feet!
With love, reverence, delight
To the Supreme-Sovereign Lord
Whatever pouring comes of the heart
Of this little-self
Is placed at Thy Lotus feet
With all my heart, soulfulness!

----------


## little-self

Jesus instilled great faith in people who lived during his lifetime. One of those fishermen was named by Jesus as Peter. He developed intense love and faith towards Jesus. From then on, all the fishermen regularly used to take Jesus out on their fishing expeditions and after their return in the evening, Jesus used to expound spiritual matters to them. When Peter’s father passed away, his mother was filled with sorrow, but Jesus consoled her by telling, “Death is but a dress of life. Wherefore do you shed tears? Death is like changing one’s dress. Therefore stop grieving. These physical bodies come and go, so do not waste your thought on these ephemeral things. The indweller (dehi) who lives inside this body is the true Divinity! Anyone with a physical body cannot escape vicissitudes of life. Without hardships no one can exist. Death follows birth and with the same certainty misery follows happiness!” BABA

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear little-self

What is the source of this saying by Jesus to Peter's mother? I am not familiar with it.

Best regards
M.

----------


## little-self

the post stands deleted. pl. no discussion is intended!sorry if ls has caused anyone's belief systems!

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear little-self

You were kind enough to let me know that these sayings / stories come from Sri Sathya Sai Baba, whose cult was a branch of Hinduism. I understand that his teachings revolved around helping his fellow man realise the innate divinity within them, and that motivated by a philosophy of " love all and serve all," that he practiced what he preached in establishing throughout India a network of free hospitals, clinics & schools.

However by quoting directly on the purported words of Jesus previously I have issue with the validity of this knowledge. Or is it, ( as I suspect) an interpretation on his part?

Best wishes
M.

----------


## little-self

"Jesus underwent several trials and tribulations during His time. He became the Saviour and Messiah of the poor and forlorn, helping them in many ways. Once while crossing the desert, a poor woman approached Him begging for food. He gave her bread saying, “Take this". When someone enquired where bread came from, Jesus replied that it was Divine will. There is nothing greater than Divine Will. Everything is God’s will. The foremost duty of a human being is to realise the will of God and submit oneself to that Divine will. People today are blind, having lost both their eyes of faith. Faith is the basis for all creation. Hence first and foremost, develop faith. Where there is faith and love, everything else will be added unto such a person. Many people have faith, but lack love. Faith devoid of love has no use. Love and faith must be together like mutually attractive magnetic poles."BABA

----------


## little-self

Religion is outward journey

Religion is the path
Spirit the destination.
The former is the seeker
Later the seekth!
Religion’s reach is God
Spirituality seeks merger with God!
Both have their existence
Religion in creation
Spirit in void!
Both radiate
Religion’s waves pulls inward
And ego grows!
Spirit spreads love rays
And merge all in the expanse!
Both sustain—
Each exists in the other!
Both have separate identities---
One in the container
Other the contained!
Religious dogmas are mental games
Spiritual sports are Godly acts!
Religion functions in mind
Spirituality starts beyond!

----------


## little-self

God Love
Oh, Lord! Alas! I could
Live in the moments I lost
Click the scenes I lived by!
A lively moment tinkles dead emotions
Sufferings gone by- exchanged by Master-vibes!
Revive my diffused cells
Kindle my dusty pores.
Rejuvenated depression crucify sad vibes
Out-flows suppressed lovelies,
Layered sensitivities expand,
Contagious cells remedied.
Purity enthuse them
Love emotions engulf 
Godly love reigns.

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

If I be so bold as to venture into this most profound topic my dear brother little self, may I then say that we each have a mighty if not Almighty master residing within
each one of us, and that master is the SELF, we have no need to search for a guru or a master because we all have vouchsafed within us the Greatest master of them
all, the Absolute.

warmest regards Michael.

----------


## little-self

"because we all have vouchsafed within us the Greatest master of them"
As long as we see Self in us, we need to seek knowledge from whatever quarter possible, but the moment we realize that WE ARE IN THE Self then our quest is over! All are not Self-Taught like you, they need the necessity of teachers, guides, coaches to cross the vast ocean of Sansara (Nature). Master like Christ, Buddha, Muhammad command respect& ls has no hesitation in prostrating before them!.lov&regards,ls

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

> "because we all have vouchsafed within us the Greatest master of them"
> As long as we see Self in us, we need to seek knowledge from whatever quarter possible, but the moment we realize that WE ARE IN THE Self then our quest is over! All are not Self-Taught like you, they need the necessity of teachers, guides, coaches to cross the vast ocean of Sansara (Nature). Master like Christ, Buddha, Muhammad command respect& ls has no hesitation in prostrating before them!.lov®ards,ls


Thanks brother for you wise words and humility, I was dead for the first thirty years of my life, then realisation dawned within and I was reborn.
warmest regards Michael.

----------


## little-self

Cosmic Mother 
Cosmic Father 
Supreme-Self 
Thou bless all
Thou grace all.
What may I offer
Who giveth all!
Worldly tinsels ye spurn
Enslaving mind ye abhor.
What may I offer
Who created all!
My mind is my world
Uncoiling, I offer it free!
The gift I received, I offer it back
Smiling, Master, accept it back!
*

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

Bhagavan SRI Ramana is in my view a Genuine Master whose simplicity and humility shone out like a solar sun, his whole life was his message, at the moment of his death
in much pain, his final words were if the animals had been fed, no thought for himself existed within that exulted being, he would never eat until everyone present had food,
and his simple yet profound message, was to ask yourself the question, WHO AM I? And to keep on asking that question until you find the SELF within you.
Warmest regards Michael.

----------


## little-self

Going Beyond Perception
Spirituality is inward Sadhna (discipline)	
Religion spreads outwards and	
Expands to mankind
Spirituality constricts inward -
Zeros existence!
Religion is functional
Spirit is totally beyond Karma (action)!
Spirit deals with the origin of Universe
Religion with human behavioral traits!
Religion deals with gross and 
Progresses towards subtle
There spirituality unfolds ‘an merges with Totality!
When looked into
Nothing exists except the Vacuum!
My ambition in life is to go
Beyond perceptions
Where religion exists not
Only spirit abounds!

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

I will join you my brother.

Warmest regards Michael.

----------


## little-self

Hear, oh Man 
Natural things are made
Mind’s fusion unmake relation
What is made mind makes that unmade
What is created by nature, man unmakes that
Made an created are but superficial phenomena
It is that eternal, that springs forth
Divinity in man humanity in man
Nothing else is eternal but Him
Hear, oh man - the call
With reverent heart, silent mind.

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

Adi Shakti,Adi Shakti, Adi Shakti, Namo,Namo,
Sarab Shakti,Sarab Shakti,Sarap Shakti.Namo, Namo.
Pritham Bhagvati,Pritham Bhagvati, Pritham Bhagvati, Namo Namo.
Kundalini mata Shakti, Mata Shakti, Namo Namo.
Brother, I say an English translation of this wonderful chant.
regards Michael.

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

Double posting deleted.

----------


## little-self

God bless you brother!

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

To look without for a master is I feel a big mistake and not in line with natural law. Why would any human being want to look out there for a master, when one was already dwelling within them? If we are ever mindful of absolute divine economy, would we then not realize that the absolute had already placed a master within all seven billion souls here on earth all we have to do, is divert our gaze from outwards to inwards, and then divine economy will do the rest.

warmest regards Michael.

----------


## little-self

Brother: In every field of life which we need to learn; knowledge comes always from the world without, even if it is by self-learning! To get Master's degree we have to go through the rigmarole of sixteen years& that too from books, guides, teachers, professors! Similarly for the inner world learning, which is more subtle than the ephemeral education(learning), its study(sadhna/exercise) too needs guides, who are more enlightened than the worldly scholars! Even in your ex-profession you needed some learning from your seniors: There is always something, above us which we have to attain with the help of others, whether in gross or spiritual worlds!Love&regards

----------


## little-self

Religion

Do Poor Need Religion? 

Empty stomach! pangs of hunger
roofless hearth, lean body sans clothes 

Where muscles be
Protruding bones are dressed by skinny-bones 
Where flesh be 
caves have dug down to bones
Devoid of health
hearth and mind, social cripple they are

Do they need an ‘ism, promise of heaven or a mystical God?
Cripples need not crutches, but stretchers 
not homes or store houses of grains!
What they need, are mortuaries and barren lands-
to nourish them with(their) bones 
to produce more for the have-all
Vultures would not nibble them, hunger has done their job!
would they now need religions
to salvage their souls?
They are gone, gone with them are their miseries!
Pot bellies make merry by
wearing solemn masks
They sit in mourning, make speeches, dine, wine, sermonize!
patting the pot bellies, they leave
Religion they have preached, happily they depart.
*

----------


## little-self

The Goal, The Purpose!

There is nothingness
In the Universe
The scientists make 
such statements because
With their limited vision
They cannot see all
things or know them…..
Man is part of the 
Whole, and That
Whole is God
Simply different manifestations!
The goal, the purpose and
Essence of all creeds
Faiths and religions
Are the sublimation
Of the mind so that
It can ensure liberation
For the individual and 
Happiness in society!

----------


## little-self

Religion is not an idea 
that fosters in an individual (and) 
spreads all-over. 
It is a philosophy 
that is the perfect 
representation of humanity! 
When an individual follows that 
philosophy sincerely
peace is the fruit he attains!!

----------


## little-self

The Natraja
People come to Master to mend their bodies
& pray for worldly riches,
Instead He enrich their hearts with love
& make them content.
He do change a heart and 
often a stone into a candy!
Nature’s wheel orbits on
-He merely looks on like a father!
He manifest miracles-Himself involves not
A few call upon Him
- He halts His ethereal gait
He looks askance & people gape in wonder
Is He a God on nimble feet
or human charmer with celestial voice?
He is both and much more—
The Natraja(dancing divinity)
Who dance with His creations?
And evolve the Yugas(cycles-of-time) to eternity!

----------


## little-self

The Natraja
People come to Master to mend their bodies
& pray for worldly riches,
Instead He enrich their hearts with love
& make them content.
He do change a heart and 
often a stone into a candy!
Natures wheel orbits on
-He merely looks on like a father!
He manifest miracles-Himself involves not
A few call upon Him
- He halts His ethereal gait
He looks askance & people gape in wonder
Is He a God on nimble feet
or human charmer with celestial voice?
He is both and much more
The Natraja(dancing divinity)
Who dance with His creations?
And evolve the Yugas(cycles-of-time) to eternity!

----------


## cacian

> The Natraja
> People come to Master to mend their bodies
> & pray for worldly riches,
> Instead He enrich their hearts with love
> & make them content.
> He do change a heart and 
> often a stone into a candy!
> Nature’s wheel orbits on
> -He merely looks on like a father!
> ...


The Natraja
why dancing and not still?

----------


## little-self

Cosmos is on move; particles(dancing), its ingredients too are on move; even the mass in it(particle) is on move----Creation is on move! Karma(action) is its nature!

----------


## little-self

Singing His name 
Praising His glory,
my self merges in the voices.
His cosmic presence
Surcharge the atmosphere
- holiness sweeps us all,
Alas! I could leave back 
my self& take 
the self surcharged.
*

----------


## little-self

Astrals seek in vain
Locale of heaven on earth!
They search Vindyachal,(mountan-range)
Himachal, Himalaya & Kumaon*!
Known sacred lands they visit
Holy aura is amiss
Their subtle ‘bodies’ sense,
There is a place!
Where Supreme-Self has taken places
To saints they pay homage,
Disappointed they try and try!
Destitute they return
Partly awakened, they seek only 
partially realized!
They had made the blunder,
sought Him, amongst their creed!
Their ego elude them
what was their beyond.
The elder led them to a spot,
Anti-thesis of what they left behind!
(But) as they neared, their selves glowed
They floated in bliss,
Their astral bodies bathed in divinity!
They paid their homage
Master blessed the herd!
While returning,
They displayed the address
Prasanthi Nilayam was written
On their costumes,
Sai niched in their hearts!

*Kumaon or Kumaun is one of the two regions and administrative divisions of Uttarakhand, a mountainous state of northern India,

----------


## little-self

Half baked Masters
Half baked masters
Shallow inside, they churn out
bubbles of ‘knowledge’
Ignorant they are, imbecile genes
they produce!
*

----------


## little-self

Three souls full of love
Made nestles in my heart,
Out flowered my deadened self
-grown to full blossom.
Pure souls they know not;
Innocently have they placed me
On the steps of a door
When opens, cleanse the dregs
on a soul, gone astray!
A step in, encounters the glow
- lead the self to love!
Soothing rays envelop
My self drowns in ocean
That spews love – only love!
Recovering, I cry; Oh Sai(Master),
I know the Source of love.
*

----------


## little-self

Dry river, dry hills
ravaged by time and clime,
yearn for rain-drops
scorpions, reptiles
sting the sand grains 
to sooth the simmering poison in them,
insects, animals, men,
lick their parched palate.
Distant sky glare down
wet not the gaping mouths,
inherent thirst in them amassed so high
that God Himself came
to shower dew-drops everywhere.
Music flowers zoom aplenty,
multitude swiped joy in His presence.
Day and Night became cool,
breeze wiped the sweating bodies 
what had God and land deprived ‘em
He gave in abundance;
He took their hate vibes,
- responds in love;
He gave them not only food and shelter,
but food for thought;
Steadily years passed,
Sai advent manures the dry hearts;
Parched souls blossomed-
realized what they were deprived of!
A churned bowl squeezed among hills
became heaven of peace;
Greenery painted on land,
hearts sang in joy,
Wrecked bodes rejoiced in His presence,
and souls , bloomed in love;
Gone is the past, forgotten are the rains,
dry sands and hills!
Instead reigns Sai
in surroundings celestial
Multitude move in joy when He move
They clap & rejoice when He sing
Blessed are those who join
His divinity! Pray ye all
that we may come again to rejoin
His advent.


SAI=Master

----------


## little-self

Astrals seek in vain
Locale of heaven on earth!
They search Vindyachal,
Himachal, Himalaya & Kumaon!
Known sacred lands they visit
Holy aura is amiss
Their subtle bodies sense,
There is a place!
Where Supreme-Self has taken places
To saints they pay homage,
Disappointed they try and try!
Destitute they return
Partly awakened, they seek only 
partially realized!
They had made the blunder,
sought Him, amongst their creed!
Their ego elude them
what was their beyond.
The elder led them to a spot,
Anti-thesis of what they left behind!
(But) as they neared, their selves glowed
They floated in bliss,
Their astral bodies bathed in divinity!
They paid their homage
Master blessed the herd!
While returning,
They displayed the address
Prasanthi Nilayam was written
On their costumes,
Sai niched in their hearts!

----------


## little-self

Lord Sai has arrived, walking elegantly
Is really an experience, soul-transforming!
An atheist like Karanjia*
Dons robe of a believer!
A cripple, comes out running
With crutches in arms!
Scientists, psychiatrists are baffled
By the glow of divinity!
Formulas, theories, they throw
To the winds, take the step one 
in the world anew!
Wonder of wonders, strikes them gently
Still it takes years to stand back on earth!
The small interview room
Has recovered countless souls
Pride product of divine nursery!
Gardener Sai, planting spirit-Seeds unique
In the realm inhibited by mankind!
Grace the devotees sitting expectantly
Hushed prayers for Vibhuti* or interview
Are echoed!
Fateful hands are blessed with celestial
Gifts,
Others rewarded a chance with Sai!
Oh! I watch the faces in wonder
While they are ushered in Verandah
Shock, pride, exclusiveness, they predict
Surprise, exuberance, haste pasted on them!
The journey from lines to verandah
Though counted by a few steps!
(But) enough to chisel the self to Self! 
Karanjia:late editor of Blitz
Vibhuti: materialized
sacred ash

----------


## little-self

Three Souls
Three souls full of love
Made nestles in my heart,
Out flowered my deadened self
-grown to full blossom.
Pure souls they know not;
Innocently have they placed me
On the steps of a door
When opens, cleanse the dregs
on a soul, gone astray!
A step in, encounters the glow
- lead the self to love!
Soothing rays envelop
My self drowns in ocean
That spews love  only love!
Recovering, I cry; Oh Sai,
I know the Source of love.
*

----------


## little-self

Day and night
Sai live in me
I just pass by!
Stagnation of life, compel 
-to look inside
Drawing in, I look deep in 
and ponder!
There resides my Lord 
resplendent
- call me aside!
Chanting Sai, Sai
I merge in Sai
borrowing His glamour 
I rejoice in Sai!
Imitating His love 
I imbibe compassion
Copious style, embedded
Imprint ever-lasting!
Worldly attractions have given in (to)
His Name and Form
Now nothing remains but Sai, Sai!
*

----------


## GONZALES

No headways in the body, no focused on muscles and no idea in the psyche. Fundamentally sit still or rests and relax up. After a short time we appreciate that stilling of body is direct, yet stilling the psyche is simply unreasonable. At any rate hard we try, it has the most irritating proclivity for continually recalculating, reviewing, inspecting and reflecting. The very structure of cerebrum is examinations and thoughts.

----------


## little-self

Stilling the senses, reap the fruits of joy
Stilling the senses&mind, body engulfs in Ananda(bliss)

its no myth practice2 & seek in-body is really a temple of God!

----------


## MANICHAEAN

I invariably attain the "divine spark" at a new bar I've unearthed in Taichung, called The Three Bears.


Much more edifying I find than sitting cross legged using my navel as the nexus of mortal existence.

----------


## little-self

Happy bon voyage

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Haha. Thanks.

You too

----------


## little-self

A mere touch rejuvenated Ahalya*
A single glimpse merged Meera in Him
Ungalimar (Maharishi Balmik) was transformed with Sambasana (divine whisper/discourse))
Then why the prescription panacea of Naamasamarna (chanting divine name), worship et al.!
Why the reading of scripture, devotion, ritualism and penance?
When He is in Form, all else is irreverent!
Who wants Mukti/Moksh/ liberation, heaven, celestial fruits?
When His physical Snedhi (nearness) is accessible!
His mere darshan (glimpse) absolves, fruits of karma of past- present
Time stands still, elements are at His bid
Nothing exists but Him
Only He pervades, all exist in Him!
Singing His name_SaiSai
Praising His glory
my self merges in the voices!
His cosmic presence
Surcharge the atmosphere
- holiness sweeps us all!
Alas! I could leave back my self
- take the self surcharged!

*Wife of sage,turned into stone statue,due to her husbands curse;later Lord Rama. again regained her to her former glory!

----------


## little-self

Hallow intellect 
that we have
Swallows it not!
His Darshan* suffice
to liberation and bliss!
Holy books caution us
to follow
paths prescribed!
Sai too
play on us
teaching the same dictum!
Hallow intellect that we have
swallows it not!
His Darshan suffice
to liberation and bliss
fruits of holy lands, plus Sai-bliss!

*(glimpse)

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Is this related to Vedânta and other Indian Systems?

As I understand it Vedânta is distinctly antagonistic to Nyâya, and most of its powerful dialectic criticism is generally directed against it. S'[email protected] himself had begun it by showing contradictions and inconsistencies in many of the Nyâya conceptions, such as the theory of causation, conception of the atom, the relation of samavâya, the conception of jâti, etc His followers carried it to still greater lengths as is fully demonstrated by the labours of S'rî[email protected], Citsukha, Madhusûdana, etc. It was opposed to Mîmâ@msâ so far as this admitted the Nyâya-Vais'[email protected] categories, but agreed with it generally as regards the pramâ@nas of anumâna, upamiti, arthâpatti, s'abda, and anupalabdhi. It also found a great supporter in Mîmâ@msâ with its doctrine of the self-validity and self-manifesting power of knowledge. But it differed from Mîmâ@msâ in the field of practical duties and entered into many elaborate discussions to prove that the duties of the Vedas referred only to ordinary men, whereas men of higher order had no Vedic duties to perform but were to rise above them and attain the highest knowledge, and that a man should perform the Vedic duties only so long as he was not fit for Vedânta instruction and studies.

With Sâ@mkhya and Yoga the relation of Vedânta seems to be very close. We have already seen that Vedânta had accepted all the special means of self-purification, meditation, etc., that were advocated by Yoga. The main difference between Vedânta and Sâ@mkhya was this that Sâ@mkhya believed, that the stuff of which the world consisted was a reality side by side with the [email protected] In later times Vedânta had compromised so far with Sâ@mkhya that it also sometimes described mâyâ as being made up of sattva, rajas, and tamas. Vedânta also held that according to these three characteristics were formed diverse modifications of the mâyâ. Thus Îs'vara is believed to possess a mind of pure sattva alone. But sattva, rajas and tamas were accepted in Vedânta in the sense of tendencies and not as reals as Sâ@mkhya held it. Moreover, in spite of all modifications that mâyâ was believed to pass through as the stuff of the world-appearance, it was indefinable and indefinite, and in its nature different from what we understand as positive or negative. It was an unsubstantial nothing, a magic entity which had its being only so long as it appeared. [email protected] also was indefinable or rather undemonstrable as regards its own essential nature apart from its manifestation, but even then it was believed to be a combination of positive reals. It was undefinable because so long as the reals composing it did not combine, no demonstrable qualities belonged to it with which it could be defined. Mâyâ however was undemonstrable, indefinite, and indefinable in all forms; it was a separate category of the indefinite. Sâ@mkhya believed in the personal individuality of souls, while for Vedânta there was only one soul or self, which appeared as many by virtue of the mâyâ transformations. There was an adhyâsa or illusion in Sâ@mkhya as well as in Vedânta; but in the former the illusion was due to a mere non-distinction between [email protected] and [email protected] or mere misattribution of characters or identities, but in Vedânta there was not only misattribution, but a false and altogether indefinable creation. Causation with Sâ@mkhya meant real transformation, but with Vedânta all transformation was mere appearance. Though there were so many differences, it is however easy to see that probably at the time of the origin of the two systems during the [email protected] period each was built up from very similar ideas which differed only in tendencies that gradually manifested themselves into the present divergences of the two systems. Though S'[email protected] laboured hard to prove that the Sâ@mkhya view could not be found in the [email protected], we can hardly be convinced by his interpretations and arguments. The more he argues, the more we are led to suspect that the Sâ@mkhya thought had its origin in the [email protected] Sâ'[email protected] and his followers borrowed much of their dialectic form of criticism from the Buddhists. His Brahman was very much like the s'ûnya of Nâgârjuna. It is difficult indeed to distinguish between pure being and pure non-being as a category. The debts of S`[email protected] to the self-luminosity of the Vijñânavâda Buddhism can hardly be overestimated. There seems to be much truth in the accusations against S'[email protected] by Vijñâna [email protected] and others that he was a hidden Buddhist himself. 

I am led finally to think that S'[email protected]'s philosophy is largely a compound of Vijñânavâda and S'ûnyavâda Buddhism with the [email protected] notion of the permanence of self superadded.

----------


## little-self

"Swami Vivekananda on Buddha and Shankara
By SM | Published: April 20, 2011 
Buddha brought the Vedanta to light, gave it to the people, and saved India. A thousand years after his death … Shankaracharya arose and once more revived the Vedanta philosophy. He made it a rationalistic philosophy. In the Upanishads the arguments are often very obscure. By Buddha the moral side of the philosophy was laid stress upon, and by Shankaracharya, the intellectual side. He worked out, rationalised, and placed before men the wonderful coherent system of Advaita. … 
In Buddha we had the great, universal heart and universal patience, making religion practical and bringing it to everyone’s door. In Shankaracharya we saw tremendous intellectual power, throwing the scorching light of reason upon everything. We want today that bright sun of intellectuality joined with the heart of Buddha, the wonderful infinite heart of love and mercy. This union will give us the highest philosophy. Science and religion will meet and shake hands. Poetry and philosophy will become friends. This will be the religion of the future, and if we can work it out, we may be sure that it will be for all times and peoples. … 
It was the great Buddha, who never cared for the dualist gods, and who has been called an atheist and materialist, who yet was ready to give up his body for a poor goat. That Man set in motion the highest moral ideas any nation can have. Whenever there is a moral code, it is ray of light from that Man. We cannot force the great hearts of the world into narrow limits, and keep them there, especially at this time in the history of humanity when there is a degree of intellectual development such as was never dreamed of even a hundred years ago, when a wave of scientific knowledge has arisen which nobody, even fifty years ago, would have dreamed of. By trying to force people into narrow limits you degrade them into animals and unthinking masses. You kill their moral life. What is now wanted is a combination of the greatest heart with the highest intellectuality, of infinite love with infinite knowledge. The Vedantist gives no other attributes to God except these three—that He is Infinite Existence, Infinite Knowledge, and Infinite Bliss, and he regards these three as One. Existence without knowledge and love cannot be; knowledge without love and love without knowledge cannot be. What we want is the harmony of Existence, Knowledge, and Bliss Infinite. For that is our goal. We want harmony, not one-sided development. And it is possible to have the intellect of a Shankara with the heart of a Buddha.
***
Buddha was a great Vedantist (for Buddhism was really only an offshoot of Vedanta), and Shankara is often called a “hidden Buddhist.” Buddha made the analysis, Shankara made the synthesis out of it. Buddha never bowed down to anything—neither Veda, nor caste, nor priest, nor custom. He fearlessly reasoned so far as reason could take him. Such a fearless search for truth and such love for every living thing the world has never seen. Buddha was the Washington of the religious world; he conquered a throne only to give it to the world, as Washington did to the American people. He sought nothing for himself.
***
Look at Buddha’s heart! Ever ready to give his own life to save the life of even a kid—what to speak of “bahujana hitāya bhahujana sukhāya—for the welfare of the many, for the happiness of the many”! See, what a large-heartedness—what a compassion! … What was there in this country before Buddha’s advent? Only a number of religious principles recorded on bundles of palm leaves—and those too known only to a few. It was Lord Buddha who brought them down to the practical field and showed how to apply them in the everyday life of the people. In a sense, he was the living embodiment of true Vedanta.
From The Complete Works of Swami Vivekananda"
it is hoped that the above would satisfy u.love&regards.ls

----------


## little-self

"Swami Vivekananda on Buddha and Shankara
By SM | Published: April 20, 2011 
Buddha brought the Vedanta to light, gave it to the people, and saved India. A thousand years after his death  Shankaracharya arose and once more revived the Vedanta philosophy. He made it a rationalistic philosophy. In the Upanishads the arguments are often very obscure. By Buddha the moral side of the philosophy was laid stress upon, and by Shankaracharya, the intellectual side. He worked out, rationalised, and placed before men the wonderful coherent system of Advaita.  
In Buddha we had the great, universal heart and universal patience, making religion practical and bringing it to everyones door. In Shankaracharya we saw tremendous intellectual power, throwing the scorching light of reason upon everything. We want today that bright sun of intellectuality joined with the heart of Buddha, the wonderful infinite heart of love and mercy. This union will give us the highest philosophy. Science and religion will meet and shake hands. Poetry and philosophy will become friends. This will be the religion of the future, and if we can work it out, we may be sure that it will be for all times and peoples.  
It was the great Buddha, who never cared for the dualist gods, and who has been called an atheist and materialist, who yet was ready to give up his body for a poor goat. That Man set in motion the highest moral ideas any nation can have. Whenever there is a moral code, it is ray of light from that Man. We cannot force the great hearts of the world into narrow limits, and keep them there, especially at this time in the history of humanity when there is a degree of intellectual development such as was never dreamed of even a hundred years ago, when a wave of scientific knowledge has arisen which nobody, even fifty years ago, would have dreamed of. By trying to force people into narrow limits you degrade them into animals and unthinking masses. You kill their moral life. What is now wanted is a combination of the greatest heart with the highest intellectuality, of infinite love with infinite knowledge. The Vedantist gives no other attributes to God except these threethat He is Infinite Existence, Infinite Knowledge, and Infinite Bliss, and he regards these three as One. Existence without knowledge and love cannot be; knowledge without love and love without knowledge cannot be. What we want is the harmony of Existence, Knowledge, and Bliss Infinite. For that is our goal. We want harmony, not one-sided development. And it is possible to have the intellect of a Shankara with the heart of a Buddha.
***
Buddha was a great Vedantist (for Buddhism was really only an offshoot of Vedanta), and Shankara is often called a hidden Buddhist. Buddha made the analysis, Shankara made the synthesis out of it. Buddha never bowed down to anythingneither Veda, nor caste, nor priest, nor custom. He fearlessly reasoned so far as reason could take him. Such a fearless search for truth and such love for every living thing the world has never seen. Buddha was the Washington of the religious world; he conquered a throne only to give it to the world, as Washington did to the American people. He sought nothing for himself.
***
Look at Buddhas heart! Ever ready to give his own life to save the life of even a kidwhat to speak of bahujana hitāya bhahujana sukhāyafor the welfare of the many, for the happiness of the many! See, what a large-heartednesswhat a compassion!  What was there in this country before Buddhas advent? Only a number of religious principles recorded on bundles of palm leavesand those too known only to a few. It was Lord Buddha who brought them down to the practical field and showed how to apply them in the everyday life of the people. In a sense, he was the living embodiment of true Vedanta.
From The Complete Works of Swami Vivekananda"
it is hoped that the above would satisfy u.love&regards.ls

----------


## little-self

Sai* glory (Mehman/leela) is endless
His grace all embracing
Living in His fold
I rejoice, self-effacing I become!

*Master

----------


## little-self

Puttaparthi is a place
Where my lord Sai was born
EashwarammaPeddaVenkeppaRaju
Were mortal parents He chose
Who like lands around
-were desolate in means.
As He grew in years,
Feminine God relented
Kacha(mud) huts became pucca(cemented)
Hardened stones
Ushered greenery;
His glory spread to whole hemisphere
But far-off hill are as dissolute as before!
School, colleges, University
Have sprung up
Thus PrasanthiNilayam has become
abode of soul re-generation.
Education of spirit and mind
Is available in plenty
And body mending is taken care of!
Balanced mixture of all the three
Is churning out excellent nursery of
Conscientious brains
Who are spreading His message of
Sathya, Dharma, Shanti &Prema!
Four corners echo one name in Unison-
Sri SathyaSai*,
And He reside in PrashantiNilayam
But preside His divinity over 
whole universe!
*left His mortal coil in 2011

----------


## MANICHAEAN

aaaaa

----------


## little-self

> aaaaa


Thanks for the enlightening comment! Love&regards

----------


## NikolaiI

Yo. What's up.

----------

